# E' successo e adesso!



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Un Ciao a tutti,
come potrete immaginare faccio anchio parte del gruppo dei traditi.
Ho 38 anni due bellissime figlie e una bellissima moglie con cui condividiamo il tetto coniugale da ormai 14 anni.
Viviamo in un paese che non é patria di nessuno dei due da ormai quasi 10 anni, la nostra famiglia ha sempre sofferto delle distanze fisiche dalle propie famiglie ma sembrava procedere tutto bene, cosi perlomeno pensavo io, una famigliuola unita e abbastanza serena.
Settimana scorsa il patatrac, mia madre in visita se ne va, ritorno a casa e lei midice che mi deve parlare, andiamo in taverna, ma ormai sapevo, lo sentivo, e cosi mi confessa una relazione di 2 anni con un uomo che lavora nel suo stesso ambiente lavorativo.
Piange e mi dice che non mi merito cio che lei a fatto e che mi ama, che ama me non lui, che lei ha bisogno di aiuto perche nella sua vita quando é cresciuta non ha avuto un padre e che non vuole rischiare lo stesso per le propie figlie.
Sono confuso, atterrito é come se mi avessero tagliato a metá, sento rabbia non odio, repulsione per il solo pensiero che lei che sembrava mia si é data a un altro uomo, in questo momento ho perso come la verginitá, la fiducia umana verso il prossimo.
In un mondo che da ogni parte tenta di fregarti lei sembrava una boa a cui appoggiarsi.
Stiamo parlando e vorrei sapere se é giusto che lei mi racconti tutta la storia che mi dia un nome una faccia e un corpo a questo maledetto sconosciuto e questo non per vendette o altro ma per capire o perlomeno cercare di capire come lei abbia vissuto questi due anni paralleli.
Lei mi racconta di solo poche volte e che con lui trovava solo tenerezza e conforto(e anche sesso), cerca di minimizzare e ho letto che é normale, ma per me che cosa dovrebbe rimanere, solo i dubbi compreso quello che si sia protetta.
Insomma un sacco di cose per 4 giorni che sembrano una eternita con in piu il dramma di tenere le mie piccole serene e protette da tutta questa assurda situazione.
Grazie per l'ospitalitá e spero non avendo nessuno a cui potermi rivolgere(non voglio)di trovare aiuti qui dove altri esseri umani stanno provando la stessa cosa.

A presto F.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

2 anni son molti. Troppi direi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Non capisco la ragione della "confessione".
Si confessa (magari) un singolo episodio, un'infatuazione, ma perché mentire per due anni e poi confessare?
Le ragioni potrebbero far capire anche se ci sono possibilità di recupero.
Io ho poca fiducia, ma ...non si sa mai.


----------



## Anna A (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco la ragione della "confessione".
> Si confessa (magari) un singolo episodio, un'infatuazione, ma perché mentire per due anni e poi confessare?
> Le ragioni potrebbero far capire anche se ci sono possibilità di recupero.
> Io ho poca fiducia, ma ...non si sa mai.


secondo me la suocera si è accorta di qualcosa e lei è corsa ai ripari confessando prima che venisse fuori tutto...:voodoo:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me la suocera si è accorta di qualcosa e lei è corsa ai ripari confessando prima che venisse fuori tutto...:voodoo:


 Astuta!


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Cara Persa/ Ritrovata,
questa é una domanda ancora senza risposte e propio ieri notte ho chiesto il perche di cosí tanto tempo e se vi erano pressioni da parte di lui per decidere qualcosa o avere qualcosa non so.
La domanda non cadrá nel vuoto, lei sá che se vuole riprovare la storia la sua storia me la dovrá raccontare.
Grazie e a presto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Persa/ Ritrovata,
> questa é una domanda ancora senza risposte e proprio ieri notte ho chiesto il perché di cosí tanto tempo e se vi erano pressioni da parte di lui per decidere qualcosa o avere qualcosa non so.
> La domanda non cadrá nel vuoto, lei sa che se vuole riprovare la storia la sua storia me la dovrá raccontare.
> Grazie e a presto


Quali sono le ragioni TUE per credere nella vostra unione?


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Il fatto buffo e': Che non sono manco pagati per venire qua a raccontare queste stronzate :rotfl:  E' puro "volontariato" :mrgreen:

E noi, non  apprezziamo  siam proprio degli ingrati :rofl:


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Forse è lui che ha minacciato di raccontare tutto al marito... Io indagherei di più, se ti ha detto tutto un perchè ci sarà.


----------



## Realista (13 Aprile 2010)

Se la ami e vuoi che stia con te, perdonala e non farti mille domande. E' successo, amen.

Se poi non ti fidi di lei e pensi che lo faccia nuovamente o che resta con te solo per comodità ... beh ... questo è un problema che devi affrontare, ma se ha tradito la tua fiducia, anche con mille rassicurazioni, difficilmente riuscirà a convicerti.  In questo caso ci vuole solo tanta pazienza da parte tua.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> .....
> 
> Sono *confuso, atterrito* *é come se mi avessero tagliato a metá*, sento rabbia non odio, repulsione per il solo pensiero che lei che sembrava mia si é data a un altro uomo, in questo momento *ho perso come la verginitá, la fiducia umana verso il prossimo.*
> ......
> ...


annichilimento ben noto
mi spiace che tu sia entreto a far parte del gruppo





francisco71 ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> Stiamo parlando e *vorrei sapere se é giusto che lei mi racconti tutta la storia che mi dia un nome una faccia e un corpo a questo maledetto sconosciuto *e questo non per vendette o altro ma per capire o perlomeno cercare di capire come lei abbia vissuto questi due anni paralleli.
> ......


in linea di massima, più dettagli saprai peggio starai

ma l'esigenza di sapere è un fatto

prova a cautelarti, facendo la tara a quel che ti viene in mente




francisco71 ha detto:


> .....
> 
> .... non avendo nessuno a cui potermi rivolgere(non voglio)di trovare aiuti qui dove altri esseri umani stanno provando la stessa cosa.
> 
> ....


secondo me è la scelta migliore se vuoi ricostruire


ti attende un periodo oscenamente brutto
intanto, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

Realista ha detto:


> Se la ami e vuoi che stia con te, perdonala e non farti mille domande. E' successo, amen.
> 
> ......


questa è fantascienza

e secondo me non sarebbe neanche proficuo

lui deve capire
lei deve capire


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Cara Amore Mio,
la questione del sapere é deriva dal fatto che le insoddisfazioni di mia moglie erano giá sfociate in situazioni di chiamiamole distrazioni,
premetto che lei ha giá passato i 41 anni e che 4o5 anni fá attraverso questo strumento a volte meraviglioso e a volte no(computer) si intratteneva con vari amici nel mondo coi vari messager etc etc, e fin li tutto normale se non che aveva account privati con cui si intratteneva, in definitiva giá una mezza vita segreta.
fino al giorno in cui io usando un programma di controllo del computer non ho trovato una foto di lei in mutante e tacchi senza reggiseno con lo squardo provocante guardando il computer.
avvenne il finimondo anche se oggi mi rendo conto che lentamente ma non poi tanto ho lasciato senza molte risposte sincere e precise anche quella situazione.
Da qui la volonta di aprrofondire tutto e dico tutto per capire se io conosco davvero lei e se vi puo essere una malattia correlata a tutto ció.

Grazie per ascoltarmi
F.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> .
> fino al giorno in cui io usando un programma di controllo del computer non ho trovato una foto di lei in mutante e tacchi senza reggiseno con lo squardo provocante guardando il computer.


 Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il visto...dal web è passata ai fatti.
*Opinione personale*: perdonala anche stavolta è la prossima farà di peggio..


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Amore Mio,
> la questione del sapere é deriva dal fatto che le insoddisfazioni di mia moglie erano giá sfociate in situazioni di chiamiamole distrazioni,
> premetto che lei ha giá passato i 41 anni e che 4o5 anni fá attraverso questo strumento a volte meraviglioso e a volte no(computer) si intratteneva con vari amici nel mondo coi vari messager etc etc, e fin li tutto normale se non che aveva account privati con cui si intratteneva, in definitiva giá una mezza vita segreta.
> fino al giorno in cui io usando un programma di controllo del computer non ho trovato una foto di lei in mutante e tacchi senza reggiseno con lo squardo provocante guardando il computer.
> ...


brutta situazione Francisco

avete mai pensato ad una terapia di coppia?


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il visto...dal web è passata ai fatti.
> *Opinione personale*: perdonala anche stavolta è la prossima farà di peggio..


Quoto Eliade anche se il lupo perde il pelo ma non il *vizio*. Se perde il visto è peggio

:rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Cara Amore mio,
lei dice di avere bisgno di aiuto e probabilmente vi arriveremo, se sono qui é perche ho bisgno di opinioni e anche consigli, chi giudica da fuori importa ma fino ad un certo punto il sarcasmo di qualcuno non aiuta ma non mi fa stare peggio.

Grazie
a presto
F.


----------



## ellina69 (13 Aprile 2010)

caro francisco, benvenuto (purtroppo).
te l'hanno già chiesto in molti, ma te lo richiedo, perchè è fondamentale per capirci qualcosa: perchè ha confessato il tradimento proprio ora?


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto Eliade anche se il lupo perde il pelo ma non il *vizio*. Se perde il visto è peggio
> 
> :rotfl:


 Oh che vergogna!!!!!!   
Eh ma l'avevo detto d'esser fusa oggi! :carneval:


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Amore mio,
> lei dice di avere bisgno di aiuto e probabilmente vi arriveremo, se sono qui é perche ho bisgno di opinioni e anche consigli, chi giudica da fuori importa ma fino ad un certo punto il sarcasmo di qualcuno non aiuta ma non mi fa stare peggio.
> 
> Grazie
> ...


chiedere aiuto è classico... "aiutami, se ho fatto questo a te è perchè sono malaaaaata....". E poi, se ti distrai un attimo, ritrombano col primo venuto!


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> brutta situazione Francisco
> 
> avete mai pensato ad *una terapia di coppia?*


Perche' di coppia ... quella fuori e' lei, mica lui.


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Cara Eliana,
non vi é una risposta precisa ancora, il mio famoso venerdi(nero)passato e iniziato dicendomi che la sua coscienza non ce la faceva piu a sopportare il male che stava facendo a tutti noi e da li la confessione, poi io ieri notte le ho ribadito se non vi erano pressioni di vari tipo che l'avevano spinta a parlare anche per il fatto che una avventura a una valenza(ugualmente negativa) ma diversa da 2 anni, che sono nel mio cervello fottutamente lunghi.

Grazie
a presto
F.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Amore mio,
> lei dice di avere bisgno di aiuto e probabilmente vi arriveremo, se sono qui é perche ho bisgno di opinioni e anche consigli, chi giudica da fuori importa ma fino ad un certo punto il sarcasmo di qualcuno non aiuta ma non mi fa stare peggio.
> 
> Grazie
> ...


io penso che, nel vostro caso, della terapia non se ne debba fare a meno

per il resto, sono dell'idea che il tradito, se ama il traditore e vuole tentare la ricostruzione, annaspando nel dolore e nei pensieri contraddittori debba fidarsi di sè stesso (difficile in quel momento in cui crollano le certezze, lo so)
seguire una sua strada
se senti che è necessario che sputi i dettagli, forse è perchè è proprio così

ma cerca sempre di approfondire con te stesso le ragioni che ti spingono

che sia tu, nella tua interezza, a decidere la strada, non solo l'uomo ferito o quello arrabbiato ecc.


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Cara Amore mio,
il tradito ama il traditore e su ció non vi é dubbio, idettagli come li chiami sono una esigenza per capire la persona che ho davanti, madre delle mie due figlie oltre che moglie.
conoscere e capire é e sará essenziale per capire i passi da compiere inclusa una eventuale separazione se necessaria.

Ció che mi angoscia molto é che in quel caso(e lo sempre pensato anche prima di tutto questo) le bimbe staranno con la madre e cio implichera per me non vederle.

Ribadisco il concetto iniziale non veniamo dagli stessi paesi di origine viviamo negli states lontano dalle nostre famiglie, quindi la separazione potrebbe comportare distanza.

Tutto complicato me é la mia vita.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono le ragioni TUE per credere nella vostra unione?


 Cara Amor mio,
non ho assulatamente una risposta adesso a questa domanda


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Amore mio,
> il tradito ama il traditore e su ció non vi é dubbio, idettagli come li chiami sono una esigenza per capire la persona che ho davanti, madre delle mie due figlie oltre che moglie.
> conoscere e capire é e sará essenziale per capire i passi da compiere inclusa una eventuale separazione se necessaria.
> 
> ...


Bisogna capire le sue motivazioni, non conoscere i particolari sessuali. Ricordalo.
Se guardi solo le difficoltà di un'eventuale separazione e le conseguenze per il tuo rapporto con le figlie ti poni automaticamente nella situazione di accettare tutto.
Del resto avrebbe dovuto essere un sufficiente campanello d'allarme la foto osè.
Credo che tua moglie abbia proprio bisogno di una terapia e poi, anche, avrete bisogno di un sostegno alla coppia.
Avete la possibilità, anche economica, di farla?


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> *Cara Amor mio*,
> non ho assulatamente una risposta adesso a questa domanda


Persa hai fatto una conquista!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa hai fatto una conquista!


  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Confessa, non ci avevi fatto caso :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Confessa, non ci avevi fatto caso :carneval:


Avevo fatto caso al suo errore ..non alla possibile interpretazione... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa,
scusa il lapsus


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Persa,
> scusa il lapsus


 Mi hai detto una  bella cosa e confusa con un'utente che stimo. :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Aprile 2010)

Ciao!
Francisco, te non sei messo peggio di un buon mezzo d'italia che vede la moglie che mostra le poppe al postino e crede che sia un nuovo modo per ritirare una raccomandata e poi si accorge di essere con la testa da minotauro solo dopo che tutti hanno detto alla moglie che ha un marito troppo rimbecillito per non essersene ancora accorto e allora la moglie offesa glielo dice in faccia per poi andare a dire a tutti che il marito invece lo sapeva e gli andava bene e lei mica se lo sposava se era così inetto da non capirlo!
Te l'hai vista davanti a un calcolatore che spruzzava ormoni dalle mammelle contro lo schermo cercando di dirigerli verso suini lontani che volava strusciare via cavo e sei sorpreso che dopo due anni ti dica che si ammanettava al letto di un altro che la frustava con un mazzo di rose solo per fare il romanticone meglio di te.
Non è mica normale dare fiducia a una così! Che se fosse il tuo salumiere e lo vedi sputare sulla mortadella che ti incarta per farti il panino per merenda mica sei così amante della saliva del ciccione da andarci ancora in quella salumeria!
E tua moglie che anche non puoi cambiare come una fetta di mortadella sbavata mica ci devi dare in mano le chiavi del tuo cuore!
Se poi ti dice che ama te ma con l'altro ci andava solo per affetto e compagnia e sesso e a te ti pianta con i tuoi figli e figlie da mantenere col sudore della tua fronte non è mica che ti ami davvero ma è solo che non ha ancora trovato un altro così rintronato come il purè di carote che si prenda lei e la sua prole e le dia i soldi che lei vuole e le frullate nel letto che le servono!
Lei è stata brava come quei meccanici che ti aggiustano la macchina da cani che poi si rompe subito ma poi ti fanno il 5% di sconto la volta dopo che ci devi tornare e te sei contento e loro sembrano onesti!
Te adesso sei tutto rotto come una mela a cui hanno cavato via il torsolo con una martello pneumatico ma ci hai una famiglia da tenere insieme e lei ti ha detto che ti ama...
Ha detto di avere fatto i bagordi per due anni e ha detto che ti ama!
Vuole che sia tu a fare l'uomo!
Se la tieni si farà bella anche col fruttivendolo novantenne colla gamba di legno e te sarai l'uomo buono che si mangia la bile in eterno...
Se non la tieni lei si farà lo stesso il fruttivendolo ma a te toccherà pagare per lei e la tua progenie per tutta la vita e ti mangerai ancora la bile che tanto di soldi non ne avrai neppure per prendere l'osso per il cane da ciucciare!
Ha fatto bene i suoi conti la tua mogliettina!
Peggio del mio ex meccanico!
Ora fai l'uomo, ciao!


----------



## xfactor (13 Aprile 2010)

Caro Rabarbaro,
analisi cinica e spietata ma completa, non so se completamente giusta, le gambe a un altro le ha aperte di sicuro, le tette le ha fatte vedere di sicuro, ma cosa pretendi in 4 giorni che io risolva la situazione, ho giusto il cervello abbastanza presente per lavorare e per parlare con le mie figlie in questo momento.
certo secondo la tua analisi bisognerebbe come si dice chiudere e buttare via la chiave ma non é cosi semplice

Complimenti per la franchezza anche se cinica
F


----------



## Luigi III (13 Aprile 2010)

Domani raggiungo il piacevole traguardo di un mese in quest'inferno in cui mi ha buttato mia moglie in una storia uguale alla tua, persino per le figlie e l'età. Io credo di aver capito una cosa, una verità semplice semplice: se tua moglie va a letto con un altro, LEI NON TI AMA PIù! Con quel gesto ti umilia, ti manca di quel rispetto minimo che dovrebbe esserci fra coniugi, ti distrugge la vita. E questa sarebbe la persona che dice di amarti?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Rabarbaro,
> analisi cinica e spietata ma completa, non so se completamente giusta, le gambe a un altro le ha aperte di sicuro, le tette le ha fatte vedere di sicuro, ma cosa pretendi in 4 giorni che io risolva la situazione, ho giusto il cervello abbastanza presente per lavorare e per parlare con le mie figlie in questo momento.
> certo secondo la tua analisi bisognerebbe come si dice chiudere e buttare via la chiave ma non é cosi semplice
> 
> ...





Luigi III ha detto:


> Domani raggiungo il piacevole traguardo di un mese in quest'inferno in cui mi ha buttato mia moglie in una storia uguale alla tua, persino per le figlie e l'età. Io credo di aver capito una cosa, una verità semplice semplice: se tua moglie va a letto con un altro, LEI NON TI AMA PIù! Con quel gesto ti umilia, ti manca di quel rispetto minimo che dovrebbe esserci fra coniugi, ti distrugge la vita. E questa sarebbe la persona che dice di amarti?


Se una moglie (o un marito) va a letto con un altro/a lo fa per se, non CONTRO il marito (o la moglie).
In quei momenti non si pone minimamente il problema di quelle che possono essere le conseguenze di ciò che sta facendo, si vive quella storia che serve a lei (lui).
Solo in un secondo momento, passato lo stordimento della passione/innamoramento, inizia a riflettere su ciò che sta facendo e "rivede" chi gli sta attorno, marito(moglie) figli/e, la famiglia e se stessa/o in rapporto a quella. 
Inizia a pensare a cosa può perdere, a ciò che sta sottraendo a loro, inizia in definitiva a riporre se stessa/o in secondo piano rispetto agli altri...

Quello che forse occorre chiedersi è perchè ha sentito così forte il desiderio di affermare se stessa/o...perchè al di fuori della famiglia e del rapporto coniugale...quale peso ha voluto/dovuto scrollarsi dalle spalle in maniera così scomposta...

E soprattutto chiedere a se stessi, da parte dei traditi, se interessa scoprirlo, se interessa cercare di far chiarezza innanzitutto nella traditrice/tore, se a conti fatti non possa star bene che sia accaduto per troncare una situazione che già non andava o che andava evidentemente per uno solo dei due...e se la ferita ricevuta sia troppo profonda, rapportata alla propria forza interiore e all'amor proprio, da potersi rimarginare....

Molte "guarigioni" avvengono più per la forza di volontà del "malato" che per le cure adotatte....


----------



## Becco (14 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> chiedere aiuto è classico... "aiutami, se ho fatto questo a te è perchè sono malaaaaata....". E poi, se ti distrai un attimo, ritrombano col primo venuto!


 
In effetti è proprio così. Io ho cercato di capire (senza riuscirci) ho perdonato (tenendomi dentro tutto il mio dolore) e alla fine lei mi ha tradito per altri 28 anni. 
E non venitemi a dire che la colpa è mia. LO SO GIA'!
Becco


----------



## Brady (14 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se una moglie (o un marito) va a letto con un altro/a lo fa per se, non CONTRO il marito (o la moglie).
> In quei momenti non si pone minimamente il problema di quelle che possono essere le conseguenze di ciò che sta facendo, si vive quella storia che serve a lei (lui).
> *Solo in un secondo momento, passato lo stordimento della passione/innamoramento, inizia a riflettere su ciò che sta facendo e "rivede" chi gli sta attorno, marito(moglie) figli/e, la famiglia e se stessa/o in rapporto a quella. *
> Inizia a pensare a cosa può perdere, a ciò che sta sottraendo a loro, inizia in definitiva a riporre se stessa/o in secondo piano rispetto agli altri...
> ...


Uno "stordimento" di due anni!!!!!!!!
mah.... mah.... boh....


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 2 anni son molti. Troppi direi.



Quoto... tristemente.


----------



## ellina69 (14 Aprile 2010)

le relazioni virtuali, le foto osè, e poi due anni di relazione ...due anni sono molti. Non so...la vedo dura per francisco. Non so cosa potrebbe portarlo a superare una ferita così ...te lo auguro, caro amico, ma capisco la fatica....


----------



## mariasole (14 Aprile 2010)

Auguri anche da parte mia, ma la vedo veramente durissima. 
Io a volte credo che, sebbene ami mio marito profondamente, non riuscirò a superare il suo tradimento/innamoramento; e la sua storia è durata solo 2 mesi!
E' un cammino lunghissimo, si fanno 3 passi avanti e 2 indietro e i dubbi non ti abbandonano mai.


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

Buongiorno,
é un altro giorno figlio di una notte di pensieri e parole, si anche ieri abbiamo parlato e io le ho espresso tutti i dubbi anche sul fatto che capisse cosa ho io dentro, in un certo qual verso la tendenza é quella di minimizzare, gli ho detto di informarsi online sulla psicologia post tradimento, abbiamo parlato dell'altro che é stato descritto come vittima di questa situazione, ha ammesso di questa sua rabbia nei miei confronti per certe situazioni di immobilismo mio ho attesa rispetto al lavoro e all'imposizione a suo dire del dover rimanere a vivere dove siamo senza margine di possibilita di ritornare nella sua amata patria.
quindi lo sfogo delle sue insoddisfazioni e pulsioni anche per ritorsione e anche ribellione alle mie decisioni come quelle di un padre che ti proebisce.
Rispetto alla dislocazione temporale degli eventi del nome dell'individuo per il momento vi é una cortina e io ripeto che ho bisogno di mettere sul tavolo tutta la verita nient'altro che la verita.

Forse ho fatto una cazzata ma le ho mostrato il sito e la mia prima lettera, dicendogli di leggere se voleva evitando le cattiverie gratuite ho i giudizi spicci, perche qui ci siamo noi i traditi e qui forse potra farsi un idea di cosa pensano gli altri della nostra storia.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## minnie (14 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me la suocera si è accorta di qualcosa e lei è corsa ai ripari confessando prima che venisse fuori tutto...:voodoo:


anche secondo me...


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

Cara Minnie,
come ho scritto a Anna non credo perche la prima motivazione é stata di considarazione dell'amore che aveva in torno da tutti noi e il peso della sua coscienza che era divenuto insopportabile da li la confessione a cui lei dice era giá parecchio che vi pensava.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## ellina69 (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> ha ammesso di questa sua rabbia nei miei confronti per certe situazioni di immobilismo mio ho attesa rispetto al lavoro e all'imposizione a suo dire del dover rimanere a vivere dove siamo senza margine di possibilita di ritornare nella sua amata patria.
> quindi lo sfogo delle sue insoddisfazioni e pulsioni anche per ritorsione e anche ribellione alle mie decisioni come quelle di un padre che ti proebisce.
> F.


francisco ..scusa se te lo dico, magari un po' brutalmente ...tutti noi traditi siamo stati pure "colpevolizzati", chi per l'immobilismo, chi perchè "non eri più quella di una volta", ecc...ma ...ammesso che sia tutto vero ...perchè tu sei immobile o perchè la "costringi" a vivere lontana dall'amata patria, ti sembra il caso di andare a letto per due anni con un altro???? le due cose non sono collegate, e se cerca di fartele passare come collegate è in malafede. Ogni volta che l'ha incontrato, ogni volta che l'ha baciato, che si è spogliata, che è finita a fare sesso con lui, che ha goduto di lui, ti assicuro che l'amata patria e il tuo immobilismo erano l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri. scusami ...ma certe boiate dei traditori non le reggo proprio.


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

Cara Ellina,
stiamo parlando e anche lei ha ammesso che il suo é un problema mentale e sessuale, non vi é dubbio che quello é quello che lei si é raccontata per giustificare ció che stava facendo.
é indubbio anche che io credo adesso che sia un problema che si porta dietro da tutta la vita, como un orologio interno che ti muove verso il proebito in quel momento lei non pensa al male che fara, ma alla sua trasgressione alla creazione di un mondo prallelo di avventura romanticismo e sesso.
Sai la cosa incredibile con me in tutti questi anni si é fatto l'amore in modo quasi pudico, niente fantasie estrosita bel sesso diciamo ma normale, la domanda sorge spontanea nel chiedersi come si comporta quando é stata con l'altro e sono daccordo con te che non pensava al mio lavoro o al suo paese quando era con lui, pensava a lui.

Mi auguro che anche lei legga queste considerazioni.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> é un altro giorno figlio di una notte di pensieri e parole, si anche ieri abbiamo parlato e io le ho espresso tutti i dubbi anche sul fatto che capisse cosa ho io dentro, in un certo qual verso la tendenza é quella di minimizzare, gli ho detto di informarsi online sulla psicologia post tradimento, abbiamo parlato dell'altro che é stato descritto come vittima di questa situazione, ha ammesso di questa sua rabbia nei miei confronti per certe situazioni di immobilismo mio ho attesa rispetto al lavoro e all'imposizione a suo dire del dover rimanere a vivere dove siamo senza margine di possibilita di ritornare nella sua amata patria.
> quindi lo sfogo delle sue insoddisfazioni e pulsioni anche per ritorsione e anche ribellione alle mie decisioni come quelle di un padre che ti proebisce.
> Rispetto alla dislocazione temporale degli eventi del nome dell'individuo per il momento vi é una cortina e io ripeto che ho bisogno di mettere sul tavolo tutta la verita nient'altro che la verita.
> ...


francisco, qui ci stanno anche i traditori
e non mi pare che abbiano dato un giudizio più benevolo in merito alle scelte di tua moglie

le spiegazioni che ti ha dato sono, nella migliore delle ipotesi, da immatura egocentrica

tutti abbiamo difetti
ma i traditori sono abilissimi a potenziare quelli dei traditi
per usarli com giustificazione


----------



## ellina69 (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Ellina,
> stiamo parlando e anche lei ha ammesso che il suo é un problema mentale e sessuale, non vi é dubbio che quello é quello che lei si é raccontata per giustificare ció che stava facendo.
> é indubbio anche che io credo adesso che sia un problema che si porta dietro da tutta la vita, como un orologio interno che ti muove verso il proebito in quel momento lei non pensa al male che fara, ma alla sua trasgressione alla creazione di un mondo prallelo di avventura romanticismo e sesso.
> Sai la cosa incredibile con me in tutti questi anni si é fatto l'amore in modo quasi pudico, niente fantasie estrosita bel sesso diciamo ma normale, la domanda sorge spontanea nel chiedersi come si comporta quando é stata con l'altro e sono daccordo con te che non pensava al mio lavoro o al suo paese quando era con lui, pensava a lui.
> ...


sì, tutto questo mi sembra molto più credibile, molto di più delle spiegazioni di prima.
Forse la sua "rabbia" non è per il tuo immobilismo, ma per l'amore "pudico", per l'immobilismo sessuale. me lo fa credere non tanto il tradimento, ma le foto osè che avevi trovato. Come un bisogno di uscire da certi schemi sessuali "normali"...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> ............. sono daccordo con te che non pensava al mio lavoro o al suo paese quando era con lui, *pensava a lui.*
> 
> .....


 
ma quando mai!

pensava a sè stessa


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

Cara Ellina,
é sicuramente cosí, é una considerazione che dopo tutto questo di adesso e cio che successe anni fá mi ha portato a pensare che si lei cercava uno sfogo trasgressivo alla quotidianita di moglie e mamma, negli anni della foto o delle foto non so disse che il pensarsi mamma e solo madre l'aveva spinta a cercare di riscoprirsi donna, sicuramente con giudizi altrui non i miei.
In altre parole la foto ose é il riflesso como lo chiama rabarbaro di certi suini lontani che la spingevano a farsi mostrare per gratificarsi dei giudizi altrui di colui o coloro i quali le dicevano ma che mamma e mamma guarda che figa che sei.
Quindi si trasgressione ma non ne la coppia ma al di fuori, da cosa sia provocata non lo so ancora spero ne potremo parlare assieme


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco la ragione della "confessione".
> Si confessa (magari) un singolo episodio, un'infatuazione, ma perché mentire per due anni e poi confessare?
> Le ragioni potrebbero far capire anche se ci sono possibilità di recupero.
> Io ho poca fiducia, ma ...non si sa mai.


Io invece stavolta non la vedo male....se lui non ha avuto sentori...se la confessione di lei l'ha lasciato veramente basito...se lei avrebeb potuto continuare per altri 2 anni senza destar sospetti...allora potrebbe veramente esser la paura di perderlo e aver capito che, tutto sommato, lui conta più dell'altro ad averla spinta a confessare....
Io un pò ci crederei nel ricostruire in questo caso...
Ma io sono credula di mio...non faccio granchè testo! E tifo per i matrimoni altrui anche se apparentemente ne stavo sfasciando uno non mio!


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

cara Tinkerbell,

io sono caduto dal pero come si dice, l'unica cosa che forse mi permettevo era quella di fantasticare sull'esistenza di qualcuno in quanto vie erano periodi morti sentimentalmente e sessualmente.
Oggi mi rendo conto delle volte che lo faceva quasi costretta senza stimolo ogni volta con quella odiosa crema perche oggi sono secca amore, ma perche sei sempre secca amore, be oggi lo so.
Come collego le scuse oggi per cui magari non lo si faceva per settimane, ho un taglio propio li amore non possiamo adesso ho il rifiuto quasi spontaneo e automatico di avere sesso orale.

Chiedo scusa per il morboso che tutto cio sembra, ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Aprile 2010)

Guarda....per come la vedo io se lei confessa di botto...senza che sia stato tu ad intuirlo le cose son due:
1. o lui l'ha mollata e lei butat le mani avanti perchè non si sa mai che mi vada a putt. il mtrimonio adesso che tanto non sto più con l'altro
2. oppure mi son accorta di essere una cacca rispetto all'uomoc he manco se lopensa al cesto di lumache che ha da due anni in testa quindi tento di riscattare il tutto confessando...se lui capirà quanto mi fa male, mi vergogno, quanto so di aver sbagliato potrei non perderlo....
Io tutto sommato credo possa esser questa II ipotesi...

Nella drammaticità del tutto vedo nella tua storia spiragli di riassestamento maggiore che in altre...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> cara Tinkerbell,
> 
> io sono caduto dal pero come si dice, l'unica cosa che forse mi permettevo era quella di fantasticare sull'esistenza di qualcuno in quanto vie erano periodi morti sentimentalmente e sessualmente.
> Oggi mi rendo conto delle volte che lo faceva quasi costretta senza stimolo ogni volta con quella odiosa crema perche oggi sono secca amore, ma perche sei sempre secca amore, be oggi lo so.
> ...


 mi sa che il morboso è la parte peggiore, quella che non passa mai di mente....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guarda....per come la vedo io se lei confessa di botto...senza che sia stato tu ad intuirlo le cose son due:
> 1. o lui l'ha mollata e lei butat le mani avanti perchè non si sa mai che mi vada a putt. il mtrimonio adesso che tanto non sto più con l'altro
> 2. oppure mi son accorta di essere una cacca rispetto all'uomoc he manco se lopensa al cesto di lumache che ha da due anni in testa quindi tento di riscattare il tutto confessando...se lui capirà quanto mi fa male, mi vergogno, quanto so di aver sbagliato potrei non perderlo....
> Io tutto sommato credo possa esser questa II ipotesi...
> ...


Temo che in un matrimonio decennale non ci sia spazio per le ipotesi.
Se lei vuole ricostruire deve chiarire e rispondere a queste domande pratiche. fugare i dubbi e aiutarlo nei momenti di 'morbosità'. L'unica cosa che si dovrebbe evitare è di entrare troppo nei dettagli, soprattutto fisici. quante volte, come, dove e perchè... sono altre morbosità da sfuggire...


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

Grande e Tinkerbell,
rispetto alle considerazioni sulla confessione credo che il  suo pentimento sia stato provocato dai sensi di colpa, questo pero non cancella l'accaduto e come ho scritto ieri la durata della relazione.
Scrivo questo perche nel lato dei dettagli volente o nolente sono bramoso di sapere come correva la sua doppia vita, le menzogne non credo fossero poi cosi complicate in quanto io faccio un lavoro con molte ore e due o tre ore qui e li non credo fossero cosi difficili da trovare, cio nonostante adesso é tempo di verita assoluta spero o rottura.

grazie


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Grande e Tinkerbell,
> rispetto alle considerazioni sulla confessione credo che il suo pentimento sia stato provocato dai sensi di colpa, questo pero non cancella l'accaduto e come ho scritto ieri la durata della relazione.
> Scrivo questo perche nel lato dei dettagli volente o nolente sono bramoso di sapere come correva la sua doppia vita, le menzogne non credo fossero poi cosi complicate in quanto io faccio un lavoro con molte ore e due o tre ore qui e li non credo fossero cosi difficili da trovare, cio nonostante adesso é tempo di verita assoluta spero o rottura.
> 
> grazie


Ma verità assoluta su cosa? Cosa vorresti sapere? E quali ti pare siano le cause di questi eventi? 
Per i sensi di colpa.... di solito intervengono prima del compimento del tradimento o subito dopo. Dopo due anni mi paiono un pò strani....


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2010)

Caro Grande,
forse non mi capisci ma io vivo tutto cio per la prima volta nella mia esistenza, non ho mai tradito, questo non significa che non capisca che il senso di colpa lo si senta successivamente, prima non lo so, quando parlo di veritá parlo di aprirsi e comunicare con me.
un anno o due quelli che sono , sono lunghi, no é come ho detto ieri una volta o due ma una complessa costruzione di una relazione parallela.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Grande,
> forse non mi capisci ma io vivo tutto cio per la prima volta nella mia esistenza, non ho mai tradito, questo non significa che non capisca che il senso di colpa lo si senta successivamente, prima non lo so, quando parlo di veritá parlo di aprirsi e comunicare con me.
> un anno o due quelli che sono , sono lunghi, no é come ho detto ieri una volta o due ma una complessa costruzione di una relazione parallela.


 nessuno può entrare nella tua storia e sapere cosa fare o come farlo.
Io ho tradito e non ho avuto molti sensi di colpa. Ma poi ho chiuso anche la relazione principale, per cui forse non era tutto questo grande amore. 
Però ricordo che la cosa più difficile fu decidersi a tradire. Una decione consia... com'ero anche conscia delle conseguenze....


----------



## Magenta (14 Aprile 2010)

Non ho letto tutto il post ma...
se ha tenuto in piedi la relazione extra per 2 anni avrebbe potuto anche continuarla e non te ne saresti accorto
OPPURE
*avrebbe potuto troncarla tenendoti sempre all'oscuro di tutto* (visto che non te ne sei mai accorto)
Se ha confessato è perchè ha subìto un ricatto di qualche genere da parte dell'amante...
Niente sensi di colpa, ma ricatto!


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto il post ma...
> se ha tenuto in piedi la relazione extra per 2 anni avrebbe potuto anche continuarla e non te ne saresti accorto
> OPPURE
> *avrebbe potuto troncarla tenendoti sempre all'oscuro di tutto* (visto che non te ne sei mai accorto)
> ...


Noi traditi che non trochiamo il rapporto la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo.
In definitiva noi vorremmo* essere* lasciati perchè con la nostra ferrea logica sarebbe la conclusione alla quale dovrebbe giungere il traditore.  Non riusciamo ad agire noi.
L'altro deve lasciare perchè non ama più.
Oppure dovrebbe tacere per sempre.
Invece no.
Tradiscono.
Raccontano.
E non se ne vanno a fanbagno.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Noi traditi che non trochiamo il rapporto la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo.
> In definitiva noi vorremmo* essere* lasciati perchè con la nostra ferrea logica sarebbe la conclusione alla quale dovrebbe giungere il traditore. Non riusciamo ad agire noi.
> L'altro deve lasciare perchè non ama più.
> Oppure dovrebbe tacere per sempre.
> ...


Ma mica vi incatenano alla sedia e vi costringono a starli a sentire eh!


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma mica vi incatenano alla sedia e vi costringono a starli a sentire eh!


 
Certo che no.
Ma la colpa è mia/ nostra .
Dovremmo avere una reazione _*uguale e contraria*_ per dirla in "fisica".
Invece non siamo "buoni".


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Ma la colpa è mia/ nostra .
> Dovremmo avere una reazione _*uguale e contraria*_ per dirla in "fisica".
> Invece non siamo "buoni".


Amarax il punto è  che il tradito vorrebbe dal traditore un comportamento che gli consenta di assolverlo per il torto che sente di aver subito...che agisse secondo il proprio sentire....con i propri tempi  e le proprie modalità...ma non funziona praticamente mai così...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Aprile 2010)

Un tradimento è qualcosa che fa sentire peggiore il tradito che il traditore...una sensazioen di non esser stata/o adeguato, brava/o, amorevole, sessualmente all'altezza, giusto,capace di portare avanti il progetto... ecco perchè chi è tradito sta molto più male di quanto dovrebbe facendo poi l'analisi reale di chi va a perdere (chi tradisce è pur sempre un falso/a...chi vorrebbe dividere progetto alcuno con Pinocchio e sapendolo fidarsi di lui/lei? dargli/le più di una chance?)...chi è tradito si sente uno schifo perchè pensa che sia colpa sua quanto è successo oltre che colpa dell'altro... io, da amante e poi tradita penso ora invece una cosa...la colpa del tradimento è quasi sempre dentro l'indole, la morale, l'egoismo del traditore...moltissime mogli o mariti (fidanzati/e e affini) non si meritano proprio nulla, e son adeguatissimi, amorevolissimi, normalissimi... e poi si pensano le persone peggiori del mondo solo perchè impegnate in lavaggi di calzini, popò da pulire, conti della spesa si son dimenticati di allacciarsi reggicalze o togliersi la maglia
della salute quando entrano nel letto...
Il problema è il prender atto di quanto faccia schifo o sia meschino un essere che noi non conosciamo più...perchè lei o lui io lo conosco da anni...non era così....perchè lo avrà fatto? e lì giù sensi di colpa...giù a non capire....giù a non farsi una ragione....
la ragione è semplice: chi per egoismo tradisce è egoista e antepone il proprio piacere al dolore o alla destrutturazione altrui....il che vuol dire che non è una persona onesta...difficile mettersi davanti allos pecchio e chiedersi se dopo 1-5-10-15-20 anni si vuole stare con un disonesto/a...la risposta sarebbe l'unica ovvia: NO


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> o togliersi la maglia
> della salute quando entrano nel letto...


----------



## Illuso (15 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Noi traditi che non trochiamo il rapporto la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo.
> In definitiva noi vorremmo* essere* lasciati perchè con la nostra ferrea logica sarebbe la conclusione alla quale dovrebbe giungere il traditore.  Non riusciamo ad agire noi.
> L'altro deve lasciare perchè non ama più.
> Oppure dovrebbe tacere per sempre.
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma mica vi incatenano alla sedia e vi costringono  a starli a sentire eh!





amarax ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Ma la colpa è mia/ nostra .
> Dovremmo avere una reazione _*uguale e contraria*_ per dirla  in "fisica".
> Invece non siamo "buoni".





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Amarax il punto è  che il tradito vorrebbe dal  traditore un comportamento che gli consenta di assolverlo per il torto  che sente di aver subito...che agisse secondo il proprio sentire....con i  propri tempi  e le proprie modalità...ma non funziona praticamente mai  così...





tinkerbell ha detto:


> Un tradimento è qualcosa che fa sentire peggiore  il tradito che il traditore...una sensazioen di non esser stata/o  adeguato, brava/o, amorevole, sessualmente all'altezza, giusto,capace di  portare avanti il progetto... ecco perchè chi è tradito sta molto più  male di quanto dovrebbe facendo poi l'analisi reale di chi va a perdere  (chi tradisce è pur sempre un falso/a...chi vorrebbe dividere progetto  alcuno con Pinocchio e sapendolo fidarsi di lui/lei? dargli/le più di  una chance?)...chi è tradito si sente uno schifo perchè pensa che sia  colpa sua quanto è successo oltre che colpa dell'altro... io, da amante e  poi tradita penso ora invece una cosa...la colpa del tradimento è quasi  sempre dentro l'indole, la morale, l'egoismo del traditore...moltissime  mogli o mariti (fidanzati/e e affini) non si meritano proprio nulla, e  son adeguatissimi, amorevolissimi, normalissimi... e poi si pensano le  persone peggiori del mondo solo perchè impegnate in lavaggi di calzini,  popò da pulire, conti della spesa si son dimenticati di allacciarsi  reggicalze o togliersi la maglia
> della salute quando entrano nel letto...
> Il problema è il prender atto di quanto faccia schifo o sia meschino un  essere che noi non conosciamo più...perchè lei o lui io lo conosco da  anni...non era così....perchè lo avrà fatto? e lì giù sensi di  colpa...giù a non capire....giù a non farsi una ragione....
> la ragione è semplice: chi per egoismo tradisce è egoista e antepone il  proprio piacere al dolore o alla destrutturazione altrui....il che vuol  dire che non è una persona onesta...difficile mettersi davanti allos  pecchio e chiedersi se dopo 1-5-10-15-20 anni si vuole stare con un  disonesto/a...la risposta sarebbe l'unica ovvia: NO


 Mi complimento con le analisi adeguate, al tradimento e…può anche essere che una persona, decida di prendersi una… vorrei scrivere “pausa” ma non è il termine giusto, non mi viene una parola che possa definire lo stato d’animo, direi un momento di ricreazione, per rimettersi in “gioco” ma anche questa non rende l’idea, ma tant’è. Donna o uomo che sia, sottoposta/o a diciamo, pressioni esterne, lusinghe sentimental-sessuali cede, i perché sono molteplici, si và dalla trasgressione, basta con la stessa minestra, il sentirsi nuovamente apprezzati, coccolati, vezzeggiati, fino a pensare di dare una svolta alla propria esistenza. Le relazioni extraconiugali vivono e si cibano di momenti in cui i due attori danno il meglio di se, non condividendo la quotidianità, le problematiche gli ostacoli,(se non quelli di dove e come incontrarsi, e il venire scoperti) i casini  che una coppia deve affrontare nel vivere insieme, e se poi ci sono i figli le difficoltà aumentano esponenzialmente, mentre loro si ritagliano momenti dedicati, in cui tutto il resto del mondo rimane fuori, salvo poi riscontrare che l’altro non è poi tanto meglio del partner ufficiale anzi, con il proseguo della relazione vengono fuori i difetti caratteriali e non, che tutti abbiamo, e a questo puntosi innestano delle indietro tutta pazzesche, l’amore per sempre svanisce, i sensi di colpa esplodono, la via di uscita è chiedere aiuto al compagno/a e lo si fa con la confessione del tradimento. Il tradito a questo punto che può fare? lasciare il fedigrafo/a e ricominciare da zero? Ma manca il coraggio di buttare tutto nella spazzatura, soprattutto se si è in condivisione dei beni, e per questi si è sacrificata un’intera esistenza, dopo anni di vita passati insieme e la paura di rimanere soli diventa ossessione, e si cerca di tentare il recupero di una relazione con grandissimo sdegno, e sofferenza. E per chi pensa che sia una scelta da vigliacchi posso solo dire che è proprio così che mi sento, e così che ora vivo, da vile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Mi complimento con le analisi adeguate, al tradimento e…può anche essere che una persona, decida di prendersi una… vorrei scrivere “pausa” ma non è il termine giusto, non mi viene una parola che possa definire lo stato d’animo, direi un momento di ricreazione, per rimettersi in “gioco” ma anche questa non rende l’idea, ma tant’è. Donna o uomo che sia, sottoposta/o a diciamo, pressioni esterne, lusinghe sentimental-sessuali cede, i perché sono molteplici, si và dalla trasgressione, basta con la stessa minestra, il sentirsi nuovamente apprezzati, coccolati, vezzeggiati, fino a pensare di dare una svolta alla propria esistenza. Le relazioni extraconiugali vivono e si cibano di momenti in cui i due attori danno il meglio di se, non condividendo la quotidianità, le problematiche gli ostacoli,(se non quelli di dove e come incontrarsi, e il venire scoperti) i casini che una coppia deve affrontare nel vivere insieme, e se poi ci sono i figli le difficoltà aumentano esponenzialmente, mentre loro si ritagliano momenti dedicati, in cui tutto il resto del mondo rimane fuori, salvo poi riscontrare che l’altro non è poi tanto meglio del partner ufficiale anzi, con il proseguo della relazione vengono fuori i difetti caratteriali e non, che tutti abbiamo, e a questo puntosi innestano delle indietro tutta pazzesche, l’amore per sempre svanisce, i sensi di colpa esplodono, la via di uscita è chiedere aiuto al compagno/a e lo si fa con la confessione del tradimento. Il tradito a questo punto che può fare? lasciare il fedigrafo/a e ricominciare da zero? Ma manca il coraggio di buttare tutto nella spazzatura, soprattutto se si è in condivisione dei beni, e per questi si è sacrificata un’intera esistenza, dopo anni di vita passati insieme e la paura di rimanere soli diventa ossessione, e si cerca di tentare il recupero di una relazione con grandissimo sdegno, e sofferenza. E per chi pensa che sia una scelta da vigliacchi posso solo dire che è proprio così che mi sento, e così che ora vivo, da vile.


Non è una scelta vigliacca, è una scelta coerente.
Se si rimprovera al traditore di non aver saputo comprendere e accettare possibili carenze (chi non ne ha?) in nome di una scelta che avrebbe dovuto nutrirsi della condivisione, come può il tradito almeno non provarci a capire e recuperare?
Quando qualche mese (vissuto nei ritagli di tempo) viene "a freddo" paragonato a una vita condivisa nella quotidianeità, non può che apparire una misera cosa, in tutti i sensi, e una "piccolezza" ci si deve sforzare doi superarla.
Ma deve essere il tradito a verderla nella sua irrilevanza e il traditore nella sua miseria e non il contrario..


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Amarax il punto è che il tradito vorrebbe dal traditore un comportamento che gli consenta di assolverlo per il torto che sente di aver subito...che agisse secondo il proprio sentire....con i propri tempi e le proprie modalità...ma non funziona praticamente mai così...


 
Un comportamento che aiuti a superare quella lacerazione che si è creata...ma non funziona così. Vero fedi. Verissimo


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Un tradimento è qualcosa che fa sentire peggiore il tradito che il traditore...una sensazioen di non esser stata/o adeguato, brava/o, amorevole, sessualmente all'altezza, giusto,capace di portare avanti il progetto... ecco perchè chi è tradito sta molto più male di quanto dovrebbe facendo poi l'analisi reale di chi va a perdere (chi tradisce è pur sempre un falso/a...chi vorrebbe dividere progetto alcuno con Pinocchio e sapendolo fidarsi di lui/lei? dargli/le più di una chance?)...chi è tradito si sente uno schifo perchè pensa che sia colpa sua quanto è successo oltre che colpa dell'altro... io, da amante e poi tradita penso ora invece una cosa...la colpa del tradimento è quasi sempre dentro l'indole, la morale, l'egoismo del traditore...moltissime mogli o mariti (fidanzati/e e affini) non si meritano proprio nulla, e son adeguatissimi, amorevolissimi, normalissimi... e poi si pensano le persone peggiori del mondo solo perchè impegnate in lavaggi di calzini, popò da pulire, conti della spesa si son dimenticati di allacciarsi reggicalze o togliersi la maglia
> della salute quando entrano nel letto...
> Il problema è il prender atto di quanto faccia schifo o sia meschino un essere che noi non conosciamo più...perchè lei o lui io lo conosco da anni...non era così....perchè lo avrà fatto? e lì giù sensi di colpa...giù a non capire....giù a non farsi una ragione....
> la ragione è semplice: chi per egoismo tradisce è egoista e antepone il proprio piacere al dolore o alla destrutturazione altrui....il che vuol dire che non è una persona onesta...difficile mettersi davanti allos pecchio e chiedersi se dopo 1-5-10-15-20 anni si vuole stare con un disonesto/a...la risposta sarebbe l'unica ovvia: NO


 
:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye: tutto vero.


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

Un giorno in piu é passato
mia figlia la piu grande giá iniziava a chiedere e a piangere, perche papa dorme di sotto, perche non parlate e a fin detto a me non voglio che divorziate...
allora ieri mattina con un caspita di questi sms le ho chiesto di tornare a casa dal lavoro dopo che io portavo le bambine a scuola e abbiamo parlato, ha letto gli interventi del forum definendoli per la maggior parte inutili, ma logicamente io gli ho risposto di considerare i miei pensieri, considerazioni e domande e le ho confermato che parlare qui mi ha iutato in parte a superare i giorni passati.
Abiiamo parlato a lungo, ho fatto un sacco di domande tra le quali gli ho chiesto se lui sapeva di essere stato lasciato, e ho avuto la conferma che non glielo ha ancora detto.
Io le ho chiesto di parlargli e troncare la relazione senza lasciare cose in sospeso, le ho chiesto anche di trovarsi un altro lavoro perche non voglio piu che stia li, non che questo cambierebbe qualcosa se volessero incontrarsi di nuovo.
Voglio dargli fiducia, perche la amo e perche penso si che ci sia stato del sesso con romanticismo con l'altro lui ma che lei ami me sinceramente.
Il tradimento, la fuga la trasgressione sono state parte della sua vita fino ad oggi lo ha ammesso e io penso che sia una patologia che derivi da la gioventu, qualcuno qui lo ha chiamato egocentrismo immaturo, io non so se sia questo, certo é che come abbiamo parlato ieri non la vedo con frustini ho manette o quant'altro, ma di certo la sua trasgressione sessuale é quella del flirtare romanticamente anni fa che qualcuno lontano, oggi o per meglio dire ieri con uno vicino con cui poi certamente per un po di tempo c,é finita a letto.
Lui é solo credo 40 enne e lei ha ammesso sotto mia pressione che lui ha anche spinto per averla con se, ma che lei ha semopre rifiutato l'idea perche la sua casa é questa con me e le sue bambine.
Sesso, lei dice che l'ultima volta fu a dicembre e che da li non si sono piu visti.
Mi ha detto che ha pensato molto in questi ultimi mesi e ha ammesso che a se stessa che aveva bisogno di ripulirsi dalle sue cronicita comportamentali, per ripartire sinceri e puliti.
Mi ha chiesto quando la perdonero, e io credo che in parte l'ho gia perdonata, il tempo e la chiarezza, sincerita e anche la complicita fra di noi dovrá trovare degli orizzonti che inm questi ultimi anni non vi erano piu neanche da parte mia.
Eravamo una buona mamma(perche lo é credetemi) e un buon papa con la scopatina il lunedi e la telefonatina formale del pomeriggio del come state, questo non autorizzava lei di trasgredire con un altro uomo sia ben chiaro, ma certo il nostro rapporto si era raffreddato.

Be per adesso direi che ho scritto abbastanza.
Grazie per l'ascolto

F.


----------



## minnie (16 Aprile 2010)

Sono contenta per voi, spero che riusciate a rimettere insieme i cocci... E se accade, onestamente, vi invidio non un pò ma proprio tanto...


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

Cara Minnie,
speriamo propio di si ma ci sará molto da lavorare, per adesso anche se lo shock é diminuito la stanchezza e la mancanza di soono la fanno da padrone.
Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

Quando la perdonerai? Posso dirti che dovresti essere sincero con lei, la risposta precisa è mesi se non anni e fidati che è così. Ci saranno periodi buoni in cui tutto sembra superato e periodi di merda in cui crollerai giù e la odierai sinceramente per quello che ti ha fatto.
Che dire, ti auguro che tutto vada per il meglio e che tu possa vivere felice in fretta.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Un giorno in piu é passato
> mia figlia la piu grande giá iniziava a chiedere e a piangere, perche papa dorme di sotto, perche non parlate e a fin detto a me non voglio che divorziate...
> allora ieri mattina con un caspita di questi sms le ho chiesto di tornare a casa dal lavoro dopo che io portavo le bambine a scuola e abbiamo parlato, ha letto gli interventi del forum definendoli per la maggior parte inutili, ma logicamente io gli ho risposto di considerare i miei pensieri, considerazioni e domande e le ho confermato che parlare qui mi ha iutato in parte a superare i giorni passati.
> Abiiamo parlato a lungo, ho fatto un sacco di domande tra le quali gli ho chiesto se lui sapeva di essere stato lasciato, e ho avuto la conferma che non glielo ha ancora detto.
> ...


sono molto contenta per te

ma (per prepararti, non per scoraggiarti) ti dico che questo è solo l'inizio
(ma un bell'inizio :up

per esserci passata, ti dico:

le immagini che ti danno dolore ci metteranno  un po' a diradarsi

sarai ancora sulle montagne russe emozionali per un po', e in certi momenti la fase down sembrerà volerti far impazzire

 anche lei, credo, l'attraverserà
tra sensi di colpa, ipotesi di come avrebbe potuto essere, timori su come tu potrai superarlo e speranze per il vostro futuro

tenete duro


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando la perdonerai? Posso dirti che *dovresti essere sincero con lei*, la risposta precisa è mesi se non anni e fidati che è così. Ci saranno periodi buoni in cui tutto sembra superato e periodi di merda in cui crollerai giù e la odierai sinceramente per quello che ti ha fatto.
> Che dire, ti auguro che tutto vada per il meglio e che tu possa vivere felice in fretta.


mica lo puoi sapere in anticipo, eh?
che lui dica che in parte l'ha già perdonata è un segno significativo


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

premesso che sto di cacca in questi giorni, che non dormo, mangio poco ecc ecc, non ho mai pensato che sará una passeggiata di salute tutto l'iter di ricomposizione del nostro rapporto, il perdonare anche forse parzialmente l'accaduto era ed é una base di ripartenza di noi due.
Ci saranno altalene o forse montagne russe emozionali pero io ci voglio provare, una cosa che mi da conforto é che sento oltre il dolore del tradito la forza della correttezza sentimentale che io le ho dato per 14 anni, non mi fraintendete qualche sedere che passa lo guardo anchio, qualche giochetto verbale lo avuto ma al momento di concludere ho sempre messo davanti lei.
Come ho detto il raffreddamento che abbiamo avuto non giustifica la trasgressione.
Qualcuno ha scritto che un torto del genere non si ripara mai, io credo che non lo dimentichero mai, ripararlo si, bisogna farlo assieme se si vuole continuare.

Grazie per l'ascolto
con molta stanchezza
F.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> premesso che sto di cacca in questi giorni, che non dormo, mangio poco ecc ecc, non ho mai pensato che sará una passeggiata di salute tutto l'iter di ricomposizione del nostro rapporto, il perdonare anche forse parzialmente l'accaduto era ed é una base di ripartenza di noi due.
> Ci saranno altalene o forse montagne russe emozionali pero io ci voglio provare, una cosa che mi da conforto é che sento oltre il dolore del tradito la forza della correttezza sentimentale che io le ho dato per 14 anni, non mi fraintendete qualche sedere che passa lo guardo anchio, qualche giochetto verbale lo avuto ma al momento di concludere ho sempre messo davanti lei.
> Come ho detto il raffreddamento che abbiamo avuto non giustifica la trasgressione.
> Qualcuno ha scritto che un torto del genere non si ripara mai, io credo che non lo dimentichero mai, ripararlo si, bisogna farlo assieme se si vuole continuare.
> ...


io la penso come te
e dico: potete riuscire


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Minnie,
> speriamo propio di si ma ci sará molto da lavorare, *per adesso anche se lo shock é diminuito la stanchezza e la mancanza di soono la fanno da padrone.*
> Grazie per l'ascolto
> F.


sei ancora nelle sabbie mobili. prenditi del tempo. 
potresti stupirti, più che stupirla!!!!


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io la penso come te
> e dico: potete riuscire


certo.lo penso anche io.
però vedi, sono momenti che a volte vanno sprecati, parlo a livello di introspezione, presi dalla foga di cancellare e recuperare.
un tradimento ha di "buono" che se uno si ferma un attimo non succede niente intorno a lui (parlo del tradito), e se non ha paura di guardar fuori.. potrebbe rendersi conto che la vita non finisce lì. grandissima opportunità ma purtoppo tropo poco sfruttata.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sono contenta per voi, spero che riusciate a rimettere insieme i cocci... E se accade, onestamente, vi invidio non un pò ma proprio tanto...


ma te una bomboletta di propano collegata all'mp3 perché non la metti?
:rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

non ho capito il commento anna


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> non ho capito il commento anna


quale?
impara a quotare i post così è più facile rispondere.

in generale provavo a dirti di prenderti tutto il tempo che ti serve.
non affrettare perdoni e baci & abbracci, vedi bene cosa vuoi per te, perché potresti scoprire tante cose.
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quale?
> impara a quotare i post così è più facile rispondere.
> 
> in generale provavo a dirti di prenderti tutto il tempo che ti serve.
> ...


 Cara Anna,
se sapessi come si vive e sopravvive a un tradimento non sarei qui, diciamo che un perdono forse anche relativo é servito per riavvicinarci e per tranquillizzare la mia bambina che era veramente preoccupata, baci e abbracci ce ne sono stati perche la amo, diciamo per citare rabarbaro che la fase della mela a cui é stato tolto il torsolo con il martello pneumatico e quasi finita, riesco fra ieri e oggi in alcuni momenti a vedere positivitá, ma tuuto ció é ben lontano dal un superamento dell'accaduto.
ripeto c'e piu che altro una grande stanchezza, fatica per mangiare e dormire a questo punto di una settimana da incorniciare come la piu nera della mia vita.
Sono fin piu stanco di quando facevo maratone.

Grazie 
F.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Anna,
> se sapessi come si vive e sopravvive a un tradimento non sarei qui, diciamo che un perdono forse anche relativo é servito per riavvicinarci e per tranquillizzare la mia bambina che era veramente preoccupata, baci e abbracci ce ne sono stati perche la amo, diciamo per citare rabarbaro che la fase della mela a cui é stato tolto il torsolo con il martello pneumatico e quasi finita, riesco fra ieri e oggi in alcuni momenti a vedere positivitá, ma tuuto ció é ben lontano dal un superamento dell'accaduto.
> ripeto c'e piu che altro una grande stanchezza, fatica per mangiare e dormire a questo punto di una settimana da incorniciare come la piu nera della mia vita.
> Sono fin piu stanco di quando facevo maratone.
> ...


allora senti, ti parlo dal basso della mia esperienza che è tutto tranne che da prendere come esempio..
ma cmq... alla luce di quel che ho capito, il perdono dato sull'onda dell'emozione e dell'amore è una cosa sbagliatissima, ma non perché sia sbagliato perdonare, ma perché così facendo non lasci all'altro lo spazio per capire quello che ha fatto, ma peggio del peggio.. privi te stesso di una grandissima opportunità, e cioè quella di elaborare il tutto e di decidere, libero dalla presenza dell'altro/a, quello che vuoi per te.


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora senti, ti parlo dal basso della mia esperienza che è tutto tranne che da prendere come esempio..
> ma cmq... alla luce di quel che ho capito, il perdono dato sull'onda dell'emozione e dell'amore è una cosa sbagliatissima, ma non perché sia sbagliato perdonare, ma perché così facendo non lasci all'altro lo spazio per capire quello che ha fatto, ma peggio del peggio.. privi te stesso di una grandissima opportunità, e cioè quella di elaborare il tutto e di decidere, libero dalla presenza dell'altro/a, quello che vuoi per te.


 Cara Anna, 
sono cosí arrabbiato con me stesso adesso, stavamo parlando 10 minuti fá e ancora ho ribadito se tutto era avvenuto proteggendosi, lei l'altro giorno mi disse di si, oggi mi dice bé qualche volta no non mi sono protetta, sono furioso a 42 anni con due figlie e un marito vai e un 3 4 volte passi la porta della casa dell'amante e te lo fai mettere dentro senza neanche pensarci su due volte, magari anche pensando a te stessa se non a noi.
Che cazzo di cervello ha, l'aids non é un souvenir da portare a casa dopo un viaggio di piacere, glielo detto che dopo tutto questa é la ciliegina sulla torta.
Che pirla che sono mi stavo bevendo anche la storia del sesso ma amicale e dolce insomma controllato, la realta aprivano la porta e fottevano alla grande.
E siccome sá che scrivo spero propio che lo legga il blog cosi sen lo capisce lo legge.

Ciao 
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

E' una cosa che fa arrabbiare, ma è il segno dell'irrealtà in cui viene vissuto il tradimento.


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una cosa che fa arrabbiare, ma è il segno dell'irrealtà in cui viene vissuto il tradimento.


 E' il segno dlel'egoismo, Persa.... perchè a lei non poteva fregar di meno di proteggersi o meno, ed ha così pensato che manco ai propri cari sarebbe interessato...


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

AIDS!!! Questa piccola sigla sconosciuta! Sinceramente se chi tradisce è così cretino in quel momento sarebbe da far andare da uno psicologo buono...ma davvero buono e rinchiudere per del tempo in un bel reparto psichiatrico visto che ha messo a rischio la vita di altri con un suo "errore"


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E' il segno dlel'egoismo, Persa.... perchè a lei non poteva fregar di meno di proteggersi o meno, ed ha così pensato che manco ai propri cari sarebbe interessato...


:sonar::sonar:

se trovo la publicità che andava in tv vi passo il link


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar:
> 
> se trovo la publicità che andava in tv vi passo il link


Quella dell'alone viola?


----------



## xfactor (17 Aprile 2010)

Avete ragione soprattuto Tinkerbell quando dice che non gliene fregava niente in quei momenti di noi e come ho detto a lei quando andava li pensava solo ed esclusivamente al suo piacere e basta.
Ribadendole per altro quanto coglione mi sento ad aver inizialmente accettato la spiegazione di relazione di amicizia tenera che bé era anche sfociata nel sesso, qui come le ho detto a lei ci davano senza pensarci su due volte, non vi era il caro scusa vieni qui che ho famiglia fatti mettere il cappuccetto, vi era vieni e prendimi e basta.

Queste immagini mi anno ritagliato a metá anche ieri.
Mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla all'esame per Hiv credo per conforto, lo faró, spero in dio che per lo meno é e siamo ancora sani perche quello sarebbe veramente troppo.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quella dell'alone viola?


 
si, proprio quella:no:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRtWtX-njwc


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Aprile 2010)

mio Dio. C'è poco da scherzare.
ho visto il forum della gente che ha quella malattia e gran parte di loro (che Dio li salvi) l'ha contratta proprio da un partner infedele. Spero davvero che tu e tua moglie siate a posto.
Comunque, considerazione personale, devi buttare fuori dalla tua vita quella donna che non solo si sollazzava con un altro, ma ha messo a repentaglio anche la tua vita.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mio Dio. C'è poco da scherzare.
> ho visto il forum della gente che ha quella malattia e gran parte di loro (che Dio li salvi) l'ha contratta proprio da un partner infedele. Spero davvero che tu e tua moglie siate a posto.
> Comunque, considerazione personale, devi buttare fuori dalla tua vita quella donna che non solo si sollazzava con un altro, ma ha messo a repentaglio anche la tua vita.


 
Ma lei non ha l'aids. Ha avuto rapporti senza preservativo.
Nè credo che il suo amante abbia niente di che. Padre e uomo normale.
Il rischio più grosso con lui poteva essere una gravidanza. Che non c'è stata. E meno male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma lei non ha l'aids. Ha avuto rapporti senza preservativo.
> Nè credo che il suo amante abbia niente di che. Padre e uomo normale.
> Il rischio più grosso con lui poteva essere una gravidanza. Che non c'è stata. E meno male.


 Ama, stai cominciando a trovare normali troppe cose.
Se non ci si può fidare della fedeltà del partner con cui si sono condivisi anni, come ci si puà fidare che l'uomo normale non abbia avuto rapporti con donne normali che hanno avuto rapporti con uomini normali e con uomini o donne normali infetti?
Mi sembra che tu abbia qualche pregiudizio, diffuso, sulle persone che possono essere entrati a contatto con l'aids.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Aprile 2010)

Cara Amarax,

guarda che io ho ancora i brividi nel leggere quello che ha scritto Francisco, perchè mi riporta con la mente a quello che ho provato quando, per la prima volta in vita mia, l'estate scorsa ho letto il forum della gente che ha quella malattia (che per sensibilità non nomino). 
ancora adesso ho le lacrime agli occhi a pensarci.

ebbene, la gente che rimane infettata, NELLA MAGGIORANZA DEI CASI (!!!!!!!!), non sono assolutamente più gli omosessuali, i drogati o quelli che vanno con le prostitute senza profilattico, bensì normalissima gente sposata, di 40 anni, con figli, che ha un partner (lui o lei) infedele. C'era persino un filmato delle iene di 2 lunedì fa al riguardo.

vi prego, seriamente, di considerare quello che ho scritto, di fare ricerche, perchè c'è gente che muore o si rovina la vita coi farmaci fino al resto dei loro giorni perchè, tradendo il partner, non usa il profilattico. 
e così facendo condanna il coniuge a questa squallida fine.

il diffondersi della malattia è proprio alimentato, come sottolineava persa, da questo atteggiamento del tipo: 
1) "ma ti pare che capita proprio a me?"
2) di sicuro il mio amante tradisce la moglie solo con me (magari ha trombato con 8 transessuali la sera prima).
3) ti pare che, PER UNA VOLTA, capita proprio a me? 

con preghiera della massima diffusione, in un sito in cui si parla della tematica del tradimento.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ama, stai cominciando a trovare normali troppe cose.
> Se non ci si può fidare della fedeltà del partner con cui si sono condivisi anni, come ci si puà fidare che l'uomo normale non abbia avuto rapporti con donne normali che hanno avuto rapporti con uomini normali e con uomini o donne normali infetti?
> Mi sembra che tu abbia qualche pregiudizio, diffuso, sulle persone che possono essere entrati a contatto con l'aids.


No persa io so bene come ci si contagia. E in quanto donatore di sangue mi fanno il test ad ogni donazione...ed anche il medico competente ce lo fa ripetere ogni anno. 
Diciamo che se si ha una vita sessule "sobria" rischi non se ne  corrono?? che anche io mi son incaxxata nera a pensare il rischio che mi ha fatto correre? ragazzi, qui non ne usciamo più se pensiamo e ripensiamo a chi ha frequentato, con chi se l'è fatta...e quel chi con chi....
 Se il pericolo è scongiurato e si vuole andare avanti ,bene. Se non, bene lo stesso. Anzi meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No persa io so bene come ci si contagia. E in quanto donatore di sangue mi fanno il test ad ogni donazione...ed anche il medico competente ce lo fa ripetere ogni anno.
> Diciamo che se si ha una vita sessule "sobria" rischi non se ne corrono?? che anche io mi son incaxxata nera a pensare il rischio che mi ha fatto correre? ragazzi, qui non ne usciamo più se pensiamo e ripensiamo a chi ha frequentato, con chi se l'è fatta...e quel chi con chi....
> Se il pericolo è scongiurato e si vuole andare avanti ,bene. Se non, bene lo stesso. Anzi meglio.


Se si ha vinto un terno al lotto non è una buona ragione per pensare che altri lo possano vincere.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

Ama, come possiamo pensare che l'amante non sia invece un uomo o donna che il partner traditore non conosce davvero? Io come te e come altri mai avremmo pensato di essere traditi tanto conoscevamo la persona al nostro fianco, come si può sperare che il traditore conosca meglio l'amante?
Chi fa sesso non rpotetto tradendo e mettendo a rischio la vita del coniuge o compagno diciamo ha meso nella condizione di morte la vittima di tutto ciò, se avesse contratto così la malattia si potrebbe dire che è un omocidio in un certo senso e questo non va bene.
Io quando scoprì che la mia ex era andata con un mio omonimo e pian piano ho scoperto che ci è andata senza precauzioni...intanto non poteva rimanere incinta le ho urlato che era una deficiente ad andare con uno che andava con tante solo per fare sesso! Per fortuna che non mi sono preso l'AIDS!!! Ma non va bene a tutti così.


----------



## minnie (18 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma te una bomboletta di propano collegata all'mp3 perché non la metti?
> :rotfl:


 
... grande idea, grande idea :mexican:


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, come possiamo pensare che l'amante non sia invece un uomo o donna che il partner traditore non conosce davvero? Io come te e come altri mai avremmo pensato di essere traditi tanto conoscevamo la persona al nostro fianco, come si può sperare che il traditore conosca meglio l'amante?
> Chi fa sesso non rpotetto tradendo e mettendo a rischio la vita del coniuge o compagno diciamo ha meso nella condizione di morte la vittima di tutto ciò, se avesse contratto così la malattia si potrebbe dire che è un omocidio in un certo senso e questo non va bene.
> Io quando scoprì che la mia ex era andata con un mio omonimo e pian piano ho scoperto che ci è andata senza precauzioni...intanto non poteva rimanere incinta le ho urlato che era una deficiente ad andare con uno che andava con tante solo per fare sesso! Per fortuna che non mi sono preso l'AIDS!!! Ma non va bene a tutti così.


 Caro Daniele,
hai ragione tu senza ombra di dubbio, se io che ci sto assieme da 14 anni credendo di conoscerla, ma in piu aggiungo credendo in lei, come fá lei a dirmi ho parlato con lui é mi ha detto che 1 anno fá ha fatto il test e che tutto é a posto.
Chi mi dice che lui non scopasse in altri lidi e che noi ci portiamo a casa il risultato.
Domani o al massimo martedi si va a fare il test, ma a prescindere da questo che é e resta la prioritá piu grande ci sono ogni giorno punti oscuri da chiarire.
Grazie ancora
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele,
> hai ragione tu senza ombra di dubbio, se io che ci sto assieme da 14 anni credendo di conoscerla, ma in piu aggiungo credendo in lei, come fá lei a dirmi ho parlato con lui é mi ha detto che 1 anno fá ha fatto il test e che tutto é a posto.
> Chi mi dice che lui non scopasse in altri lidi e che noi ci portiamo a casa il risultato.
> Domani o al massimo martedi si va a fare il test, ma a prescindere da questo che é e resta la prioritá piu grande ci sono ogni giorno punti oscuri da chiarire.
> ...


 Va rifatto a sei mesi dall'ultimo rapporto a rischio.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va rifatto a sei mesi dall'ultimo rapporto a rischio.


 
Si.
Anche il mio fedifrago lo fece e mi disse tutto ok :unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va rifatto a sei mesi dall'ultimo rapporto a rischio.


 Cara Persa,
ho giá letto al riguardo e parlavano di 3 mesi o 90 giorni, é lei mi a detto che ne son passati gia 5, quindi il risultato sará attendibile.
ciao
F.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

bye the way,
grazie quasi ha tutti perche io leggendo il forum e confrontando idee e considerazioni riesco a rimanere in piedi in tutto sto casino.
F.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> bye the way,
> grazie quasi ha tutti perche io leggendo il forum e confrontando idee e considerazioni riesco a rimanere in piedi in tutto sto casino.
> F.


 
L'importante è che tu stia bene, poi  vedrai cosa fare :up:


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu stia bene, poi vedrai cosa fare :up:


 grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> grazie


 Leggi molto ...ti aiuterà.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

ho bisogno di chiedervi
il traditore come indole tende sempre a minimizzare e questo lo so, minimizzare significa per me Mentire, come é possibile far capire al traditore che ogni cosa non detta o detta parzialmente diventa una menzogna che riporta il tradito nel baratro iniziale.
Perché il traditore non capisce che mentendo continua a tradire???
ieri ho visto le bollette dei cellulari con cifre astronomiche e credevo che fosse un accumulo delle bollette pagate in ritardo o dopo la scadenza, oggi mangiamo gli chiedo che succade con i cell e mi dice ne parliamo dopo.
La chiamo per sapere la password del conto e mi dice ne parliamo dopo.

Sto veramente perdendo la pazienza ragazzi.

Grazie
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> ho bisogno di chiedervi
> il traditore come indole tende sempre a minimizzare e questo lo so, minimizzare significa per me Mentire, come é possibile far capire al traditore che ogni cosa non detta o detta parzialmente diventa una menzogna che riporta il tradito nel baratro iniziale.
> Perché il traditore non capisce che mentendo continua a tradire???
> ieri ho visto le bollette dei cellulari con cifre astronomiche e credevo che fosse un accumulo delle bollette pagate in ritardo o dopo la scadenza, oggi mangiamo gli chiedo che succade con i cell e mi dice ne parliamo dopo.
> ...


 Chi tradisce non vuole affrontare le cose in modo adulto, consapevole, a viso aperto, assumendosene le responsabilità, ma attua strategie da adolescente che non vuole dare spiegazioni alla mamma.
Ma tu che domande fai? E' ovvio perché il conto è salato, no?
Cosa vorresti che ti rispondesse?
Più tu sei genitore severo, più lei sarà adolescente mistificatrice, insofferente della tua autorità.
Ma del resto, benché tradito, tu non sei il suo genitore a cui deve render conto.
Ti deve render conto da pari. Ti devi mettere in discussione anche tu.
Se non ce la fai o credi che non ci sia nulla da discutere non sprecare energie nel tentare di ricomporre.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non vuole affrontare le cose in modo adulto, consapevole, a viso aperto, assumendosene le responsabilità, ma attua strategie da adolescente che non vuole dare spiegazioni alla mamma.
> Ma tu che domande fai? E' ovvio perché il conto è salato, no?
> Cosa vorresti che ti rispondesse?
> Più tu sei genitore severo, più lei sarà adolescente mistificatrice, insofferente della tua autorità.
> ...


 Scusa Persa,
per un momento non ti seguo, qui non é una questione di genitori ma di persone adulte e con prole, io chiedo semplicemente che lei prenda la direzione della verita, io non sono uno a cui spari e gli pulisci la ferita con il cotton fioc, tu vieni e con tutto il dolore la pallottola me la togli, se no lasciami morire.
Credo il concetto sia chiaro: io ho il cuore aperto, sto analizzando i miei errori di questi ultimi due anni ma voglio che se ricominciamo lo facciamo in una maniera onesta tanto scusa piu crudele di cio che ho gia detto e descritto che cosa puo succedere.
Aspetto test e risultati per Hiv per lei e conseguentemente per me quindi piu spaventato di cosi che ***** d'altro potrebbe traumatizzarmi di piu.
Ciao
F


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Scusa Persa,
> per un momento non ti seguo, qui non é una questione di genitori ma di persone adulte e con prole, io chiedo semplicemente che lei prenda la direzione della verita, io non sono uno a cui spari e gli pulisci la ferita con il cotton fioc, tu vieni e con tutto il dolore la pallottola me la togli, se no lasciami morire.
> Credo il concetto sia chiaro: io ho il cuore aperto, sto analizzando i miei errori di questi ultimi due anni ma voglio che se ricominciamo lo facciamo in una maniera onesta tanto scusa piu crudele di cio che ho gia detto e descritto che cosa puo succedere.
> Aspetto test e risultati per Hiv per lei e conseguentemente per me quindi piu spaventato di cosi che ***** d'altro potrebbe traumatizzarmi di piu.
> ...


Ma è lei che non ce la fa a essere adulta, è lei che cerca di evitare ogni confronto.


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è lei che non ce la fa a essere adulta, è lei che cerca di evitare ogni confronto.


 Persa,
io ho due bambine a cui sto cercando di trasmettere tutta la positivita che possiedo in questo momento, ti sei confessata per togliere il tappo dalla fogna di menzogne che mi hai detto per due anni, la puzza di merda fa male e fastidio, ma non puoi passarmi adesso il fazzolettino di seta profumata per farmi sentire meno l'olezzo che mi viene dallo scoperchiare nuovi tombini .
F.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2010)

Voglio ricordare che l'AIDS è una *vera pandemia*, sebbene forzatamente taciuta (perché non ci guadagna nessuno).

E' presente anche nel mondo animale, quali ad esempio nei gatti e nelle scimmie. Tuttavia, noi (umani) siamo colpiti di più, perché siamo scemi.


----------



## Papero (19 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> ho bisogno di chiedervi
> il traditore come indole tende sempre a minimizzare e questo lo so, minimizzare significa per me Mentire, come é possibile far capire al traditore che ogni cosa non detta o detta parzialmente diventa una menzogna che riporta il tradito nel baratro iniziale.
> Perché il traditore non capisce che mentendo continua a tradire???
> ieri ho visto le bollette dei cellulari con cifre astronomiche e credevo che fosse un accumulo delle bollette pagate in ritardo o dopo la scadenza, oggi mangiamo gli chiedo che succade con i cell e mi dice ne parliamo dopo.
> ...


Ciao francisco.
Da traditore ti dico che è basilare che tua moglie ti dica la verità sempre, senza se e senza ma. La ricostruzione del rapporto tra traditore e tradito è come un castello di carte che crolla ad ogni bugia o mezza verità. E tutte le volte è più difficile ricominciare a costruirlo


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao francisco.
> Da traditore ti dico che è basilare che tua moglie ti dica la verità sempre, senza se e senza ma. La ricostruzione del rapporto tra traditore e tradito è come un castello di carte che crolla ad ogni bugia o mezza verità. E tutte le volte è più difficile ricominciare a costruirlo


 Caro Papero,
ieri siamo usciti noi due e ci siamo infilati in un locale appartato con la richiesta da parte mia di sentire il racconto di una storia, la sua per poter chiarire parte o molti dei lati oscuri che ti tormentano ogni volta che trovi una traccia di bugia, gli ho spiegato che anche una mezza verita adesso é come una bugia ti rispedisce nel baratro un altra volta, bé il racconto c'e stato anche con l'aiuto delle mie imboccature cercando pero di lasciarla parlare il piu possibile.
Ne é uscito un quadro sicuramente piu complesso della semplice trasgressione fisica, é quella irrealta del rapporto tra amanti a cui faceva riferimento Persa, all'inizio il compiacimento emotivo l'uno dell'altra, il flirt é successivo, la resistenza poca e ci é finita a letto.
Le ho chiesto di darmi una misura delle volte che é successo e praticamente la risposta l'ho dovuta un po dare io con lei che assentiva, si é parlato di una 15ina di volte, abbiamo parlato anche delle scuse che trovava per andare da lui degli SMS a tonnellate che gonfiavano le bollette, bollette pagate a parte con la carta di credito per non farmi vedere.
Oggi se  dio vuole fará questo test per l'Hiv e speriamo in Dio sia negativo.
Le ho detto che per un momento l'ho odiata per averlo fatto senza protezione, che non capivo l'egoismo profondo con cui si puo fare una cosa del genere, lei piangendo mi ha detto che si fida di lui, io gli ho risposto che mi sono fidato di lei!!!, guarda il risultato.
Il paradosso di lei che mi dice che sempre diceva a lui di proteggersi quando gli sarebbe capitata l'occasione di scopare con altre(irrealta pura) l'amante amata che autorizza l'amante ad andare con altre.

Abbiamo parlato anche di cose che ci portiamo dentro di noi da anni e che non hanno uitato la situazione, ma é ben chiaro e glielo detto che per ripartire bisogna ripulirsi, a perdonarla sará la chiarezza di comportamenti da oggi in poi che lei terrá con tutti noi, dimenticare non credo si dimentica mai.
Senza se e senza ma le ho detto che non vi sará una prossima volta, che se la mia sinceritá, il mio amore verso di lei fosse intaccato da un solo anche mezzo tradimento, concluderei la nostra storia per perlomeno proteggere le bambine, io le ho detto che credo fermamente nella libertá personale sempre e quando non calpesta gli altri e da cio deriva questa considerazione per cui di fronte ad un'altra volta la lascerei andare e cercherei di prendermi cura solo delle bambine come padre che tutto vuole meno che ricevano traumi per le colpe degli adulti.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Amarax (19 Aprile 2010)

Francisco appari essere un uomo maturo ed assennato.
Il male che ti è stato fatto non lo dimenticherai mai e lo sai
Io dissi, anni fa  a lui,per superare in qualche modo la delusione ed il dolore,  che avremmo vissuto insieme un'altra storia. Un'altra, perchè la prima era stata un fallimento.
Magari per te sarà così


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Francisco appari essere un uomo maturo ed assennato.
> Il male che ti è stato fatto non lo dimenticherai mai e lo sai
> Io dissi, anni fa a lui,per superare in qualche modo la delusione ed il dolore, che avremmo vissuto insieme un'altra storia. Un'altra, perchè la prima era stata un fallimento.
> Magari per te sarà così


 Amarax,
la prima storia come l'hai chiamata tu non é stata un fallimento, con il passare degli anni la relazione é diventata abitudinaria e si é raffreddata, io non credo che lei mirasse a cambiarmi con qualcun'altro semplicemente la sua natura a portato alla trasgressione e alla costruzione di questa enorme bugia durata 2 anni.
Adesso la sto aspettando per andare a fare il test, questa é la cosa piu importante adesso.
Pregate per noi.

Grazie per ascoltarmi.
F.


----------



## Amarax (19 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Amarax,
> la prima storia come l'hai chiamata tu non é stata un fallimento, con il passare degli anni la relazione é diventata abitudinaria e si é raffreddata, io non credo che lei mirasse a cambiarmi con qualcun'altro semplicemente la sua natura a portato alla trasgressione e alla costruzione di questa enorme bugia durata 2 anni.
> Adesso la sto aspettando per andare a fare il test, questa é la cosa piu importante adesso.
> Pregate per noi.
> ...


 
Non mi sono spiegata bene.
Dicevo che la prima storia è stata fallimentare perchè è sfociata nel tradimento. Lei non ha saputo starti al fianco nel quotidiano.
Nella nuova vostra storia sapendo cosa è accaduto dovreste essere più accorti a difendere il vostro amore, la vostra unione, da intromissioni esterne.


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Dicevo che la prima storia è stata fallimentare perchè è sfociata nel tradimento. Lei non ha saputo starti al fianco nel quotidiano.
> Nella nuova vostra storia sapendo cosa è accaduto dovreste essere più accorti a difendere il vostro amore, la vostra unione, da intromissioni esterne.


 A tutti,
abbiamo fatto entrambi il test dell'Hiv e il risultato é stato negativo per entrambi.
Almeno una buona notizia in questi ultimi 8 giorni.

Grazie
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

Che velocità!!!
Dimmi, magari in privato, dove siete.
Comunque, grande notizia! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Aprile 2010)

Ciao...bellissima notizia...ma scusa, il mio spirito da detective dei poveri non mi abbandona mai....
ieri h.11.21 circa scrivevi "oggi se Dio vuole farà questo benedetto test per HIV" (il che fa presupporre che tra cavoletti vari prima delle 12.30 non vi siate recati anche perchè è difficile credere che tu postavi da dentro lo studio medico col portatile)...e ieri sera h. 23.41 avevi già avuto le risposte (contando che i laboratori di analisi dopo le 20 son TUTTI chiusi al pubblico...negli ospedali manco ti fanno i prelievi dopo le 15!)...
in che laboratorio sei andato che nel pomeriggio ti ha preso prelievo che in meno di 7 h. ha fatto reagire i campioni e dato i risultati?
No, perchè io ci ho messo più di 48 h. in ospedale per avere il referto, e non perchè avevan tanto lavoro ma per i tempi di reazione del liquido biologico mi è stato spiegato...
Mah...
Comunque son contenta, ci mancherebbe, almeno lei si sarà presa una bella paura dato che non è mai piacevole attendere risultati dle genere, anche per poche ore...


----------



## pink (20 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ciao...bellissima notizia...ma scusa, il mio spirito da detective dei poveri non mi abbandona mai....
> ieri h.11.21 circa scrivevi "oggi se Dio vuole farà questo benedetto test per HIV" (il che fa presupporre che tra cavoletti vari prima delle 12.30 non vi siate recati anche perchè è difficile credere che tu postavi da dentro lo studio medico col portatile)...e ieri sera h. 23.41 avevi già avuto le risposte (contando che i laboratori di analisi dopo le 20 son TUTTI chiusi al pubblico...negli ospedali manco ti fanno i prelievi dopo le 15!)...
> in che laboratorio sei andato che nel pomeriggio ti ha preso prelievo che in meno di 7 h. ha fatto reagire i campioni e dato i risultati?
> No, perchè io ci ho messo più di 48 h. in ospedale per avere il referto, e non perchè avevan tanto lavoro ma per i tempi di reazione del liquido biologico mi è stato spiegato...
> ...


Nei laboratori privati il referto viene consegnato in giornata, so' che si puo' visualizzare il risultato dell'analisi  anche online.


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Aprile 2010)

pink ha detto:


> Nei laboratori privati il referto viene consegnato in giornata, so' che si puo' visualizzare il risultato dell'analisi anche online.


Parlo di tempi di reazione...non è un emocromo...in giornata non è esattamente 6 ore dopo...in giornata ne presuppone almeno 10-12-15? ma, per carità di Dio, l'importante è che ci abbia detto che è negativo...io, finora, ho preso questa come una storia reale (e ho risposto in modo tale, come se avessi creduto ad ogni virgola...) quindi mi limito a ripetere che son contenta...certo che tra un post di 12 h. prima in cui si diceva che FORSE lei si sarebbe recata e un risultato a poche ore...
Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene...la salute prima di ogni cosa...
Ammesso che nons i sia trattato del test che ti fan seduta stante tipo quello per la glicemia ai diabetici o per la gravidanza...tipo 1 h. e sai tutto...ma quellilascian il tempo che trovano...son come i pre-test per il tasos alcolemico...sicuri...quasi sicuri...ma sicurissimi no!


----------



## xfactor (20 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Parlo di tempi di reazione...non è un emocromo...in giornata non è esattamente 6 ore dopo...in giornata ne presuppone almeno 10-12-15? ma, per carità di Dio, l'importante è che ci abbia detto che è negativo...io, finora, ho preso questa come una storia reale (e ho risposto in modo tale, come se avessi creduto ad ogni virgola...) quindi mi limito a ripetere che son contenta...certo che tra un post di 12 h. prima in cui si diceva che FORSE lei si sarebbe recata e un risultato a poche ore...
> Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene...la salute prima di ogni cosa...
> Ammesso che nons i sia trattato del test che ti fan seduta stante tipo quello per la glicemia ai diabetici o per la gravidanza...tipo 1 h. e sai tutto...ma quellilascian il tempo che trovano...son come i pre-test per il tasos alcolemico...sicuri...quasi sicuri...ma sicurissimi no!


 Cara Tinkerbell,
premesso e ribadito che non siamo in Italia, il test é stato fatto con un tampone orale, il quale da delle indicazioni per cui approfondire o no lo stato di salute della persona, lo abbiamo fatto tutti e due e separatamente, la tempistica dell'ultimo rapporto extraconiugale superava i 90 giorni, quindi spiegato tutto cio a questo volontario/consulente di questa organizzazione a ribadito che vi era in entrambi assoluta negativita nel risultato.
Per altro in mattinata (che non é la tua mattinata in termini di orario) avevo chiamato un altro laboratorio privato i quali mi avevano descritto tutti gli esami per il modico costo di 1000 $, ho descritto sinceramente al consulente il fatto che fatto presente al rappresentante del laboratorio la possibilita di farlo gratis, egli aveva trattato con sufficenza l'esame di queste organizzazioni.
Come sempre ribadisco in ogni grammo di tutta la mia storia, che io sono morto il giorno 9 di Aprile,in questi 11 giorni sono rinato e muovo i primi passi in un mondo nuovo, tutto da conoscere e capire incluso la esperienza di ieri, in cui da spettatore protagonista ho sentito l'angoscia di poter rimorire un'altra volta e per alcune ore una piccola ma vera sensazione di pace con me stesso e con lei.
Grazie per l'Ascolto
F.


----------



## Amarax (20 Aprile 2010)

*hiv su saliva*

E' un test rapido che ancora non fanno in Italia. Rapido che in 20 min danno la risposta pensa te! Qui si fa solo su siero ed i tempi per avere la risposta sono di 48-72 ore. :sonar:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (21 Aprile 2010)

Puoi dirci in che paese sei?

perchè nella "civilissima" Roma, capitale della "industrialissima" Italia, il testo lo fai solo con prelievo di sangue e il risultato te lo danno dopo una settimana.


----------



## Amarax (21 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Puoi dirci in che paese sei?
> 
> perchè nella "civilissima" Roma, capitale della "industrialissima" Italia, il testo lo fai solo con prelievo di sangue e il risultato te lo danno dopo una settimana.


 
Non so se in Svizzera lo fanno su saliva, ma di certo è un test FDA (food drug administration cioè decretato ottimo dagli americani) il che farà propendere nel futuro ad utilizzarlo anche qui.


----------



## xfactor (21 Aprile 2010)

Caro Forum,
passato lunedi finalmente con la buona notizia della negativitá al test, ci siamo rasserenati un po ed io ho intrapreso l'iniziativa di crearmi un account e-mail per poterle scrivere riflessioni e pensieri, in pratica una corrispondenza che ci permetta di dialogare con un po piu di facilita di noi stessi oltre che di questa drammatica esperienza.
Certo é che nella mia mente penso a questoa corrispondenza in funzione di un approfondimento l'uno in fronte all'altro.
Ieri la mia prima lettera eil primo messaggino al tel in cui diceva che gli era piaciuto molto cio che le avevo scritto.
Ieri sera mi ha sussurrato che era difficile ma che ci avrebbe provato.
Oggi mi ha confermato di voler intraprendere questa corrispondenza per rendermi partecipe di tutto il suo mondo e finalmente svegliarsi da quel sogno/incubo che si é trascinata per due anni.

Io ci credo

Grazie per l'Ascolto
F.


----------



## Amarax (21 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> passato lunedi finalmente con la buona notizia della negativitá al test, ci siamo rasserenati un po ed io ho intrapreso l'iniziativa di crearmi un account e-mail per poterle scrivere riflessioni e pensieri, in pratica una corrispondenza che ci permetta di dialogare con un po piu di facilita di noi stessi oltre che di questa drammatica esperienza.
> Certo é che nella mia mente penso a questoa corrispondenza in funzione di un approfondimento l'uno in fronte all'altro.
> Ieri la mia prima lettera eil primo messaggino al tel in cui diceva che gli era piaciuto molto cio che le avevo scritto.
> ...


Può essere il modo giusto per capirsi davvero. Sforzarsi di render bene in una mail lo stato d'animo permetterà a lei di analizzarsi davvero.
In bocca al lupo fran!
:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Può essere il modo giusto per capirsi davvero. Sforzarsi di render bene in una mail lo stato d'animo permetterà a lei di analizzarsi davvero.
> In bocca al lupo fran!
> :up:


 Anche a me pare una buona cosa.


----------



## Papero (21 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> passato lunedi finalmente con la buona notizia della negativitá al test, ci siamo rasserenati un po ed io ho intrapreso l'iniziativa di crearmi un account e-mail per poterle scrivere riflessioni e pensieri, in pratica una corrispondenza che ci permetta di dialogare con un po piu di facilita di noi stessi oltre che di questa drammatica esperienza.
> Certo é che nella mia mente penso a questoa corrispondenza in funzione di un approfondimento l'uno in fronte all'altro.
> Ieri la mia prima lettera eil primo messaggino al tel in cui diceva che gli era piaciuto molto cio che le avevo scritto.
> ...


Carissimo francisco

sono veramente felice per te e l'iniziativa che hai preso di scriverle  riflessioni e pensieri mi sembra una grande idea.

In bocca al lupo fran :up:


----------



## xfactor (23 Aprile 2010)

Caro Forum,
abbiamo come detto iniziato a scriverci e lei finalmente ha iniziato a raccontarsi, il mio problema ora é che penso tutto il giorno a noi alle sue parole e arrivo a casa la sera sfinito e con molta rabbia, si sempre molta rabbia.
anche ieri notte le ho scritto una lettera descrivendo questo stato rabbioso come il frutto del continuo pensiero che per tutti questi anni io abbia messo da parte parte di me stesso incluso scelte lavorative differenti, ma non solo io lavoravo e basta.
Le ho chiesto se tutto cio con una vita meno agiata sarebbe successo, se invece di pensare alla ricerca del flirt, dell'innamoramento fantasioso e infine all'appagamento delle adrenaline e dei fuochi personali del sesso, be se avesse dovuto pensare a portare a casa la pagnotta perche io piu di tanto no potevo sarebbe successo lo stesso??

Non lo sapro mai comunque.
Le ho scritto che quando ripenso a come io spendevo i miei giorni le mie ore lavorando mi sento malissimo, e si mi sorge il dubbio di pensare che oggi é finita questa cosa, ma perche se non c'e un vero cambio io non dovrei pensare che possa risuccedere ma gari tra 5 o 10 anni e li si sarei al bordo della vita, non fisica ma sentimental emotiva.
Quidi ragazzi dubbi, dubbi e dubbi, ansia e forse anche un po di esaurimento, perche il cervello non si stacca mai.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

non riesci ad andartene via tu da solo, solo un paio di giorni, non di più, una pausa, uno stacco, magari in bel posto ...dove se vuoi piangere piangi liberamente, se vuoi prendere a pugni qualcosa (un cuscino eh?) lo puoi fare, dove puoi essere libero di sentire, solo un per un breve periodo...potrebbe farti bene. così ti esaurisci.


----------



## xfactor (23 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non riesci ad andartene via tu da solo, solo un paio di giorni, non di più, una pausa, uno stacco, magari in bel posto ...dove se vuoi piangere piangi liberamente, se vuoi prendere a pugni qualcosa (un cuscino eh?) lo puoi fare, dove puoi essere libero di sentire, solo un per un breve periodo...potrebbe farti bene. così ti esaurisci.


 No non c'e quel posto ma domani ricomincio a fare un po di sport, vado in bicicletta una 50ina 60 di km ho bisogno di scaricare energie, sono fermo da quando si é aperta queste enorme ferita, ma non mi lascero andare ho due meraviglie di bambine che non soffriranno per questa nostra tragedia .

Grazie per l'ascolto.
F.


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> abbiamo come detto iniziato a scriverci e lei finalmente ha iniziato a raccontarsi, *il mio problema ora é che penso tutto il giorno a noi alle sue parole *e arrivo a casa la sera sfinito e con molta rabbia, si sempre molta rabbia.
> anche ieri notte le ho scritto una lettera descrivendo questo stato rabbioso come il frutto del continuo pensiero che per tutti questi anni io abbia messo da parte parte di me stesso incluso scelte lavorative differenti, ma non solo io lavoravo e basta.
> Le ho chiesto se tutto cio con una vita meno agiata sarebbe successo, se invece di pensare alla ricerca del flirt, dell'innamoramento fantasioso e infine all'appagamento delle adrenaline e dei fuochi personali del sesso, be se avesse dovuto pensare a portare a casa la pagnotta perche io piu di tanto no potevo sarebbe successo lo stesso??
> ...


Te lo avevo detto...meno sai meglio è :unhappy:.
L'idea di fare sport è buona.
Ma ascolta musica e fai il vuoto dentro di te mentre vai in bici...devi rilassarti assolutamente.


----------



## xfactor (27 Aprile 2010)

Caro Forum,
eccomi qui di nuovo per dividere con voi le mie emozioni e i miei dubbi.
Stiamo in questi giorni un po meglio fra di noi, abbiamo finalmente fatto l'amore ed é stato strano ma bello allo stesso tempo.
Cerchiamo un po alla volta attraverso domande mie chiarimenti su situazioni e momenti del nostro recente passato o meglio del suo passato nascosto.
Sento sempre un po di minimizzazione da parte sua peró mi rendo conto di doverle dare tempo.
Ho avuto considerazioni soprattutto sul fatto che lei continuava a passare questo concetto sull'irrealta e la costruzione irreale di questo suo rapporto con quest'uomo.
Ci ho pensato e le ho anche scritto e parlatogliene che io non credo molto all'irrealta della passionalita consumata, del romanticismo consumato e delle adrenaline del proebito che hanno consumato, posso al limite credere all'irrealta del progetto di vita fatto assieme.
Ieri sera guidavo acasa e mi dicevo adesso sei un uomo come tutti gli altri, si perche il dolore piu grande é l'infedeltá umana, la provi tutti i giorni con i tuoi dipendenti, colleghi, capi amici etc etc, ma quando ti succede con l'amata metá é come se ti togliessero l'ultima verginitá, per quello dico un uomo, perché ieri ero un ragazzo innamorato oggi sono un uomo che prova amore per il momento con ancora dolore e amarezza.
Definitavamente si apre tra noi oggi una fase nuova in cui lei dovra fare lo sforzo piu grande, io ci mettero del mio il piu possibile, per condividerci il piu possibile.
Io quello che personalmente ho perso é un po di fiducia negli esseri umani e ci vorra tempo perche possa perdonare fino in fondo e per credere di nuovo, il ragazzo innamorato é morto, rimane per ora l'uomo deluso che ama.

Grazie per l'ascolto.
F.


----------



## ellina69 (27 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> rimane per ora l'uomo deluso che ama.
> 
> F.


bene fran ...non è poi così poco. Se hai voglia ...ti andrebbe di provare a dire perchè la ami? (sulla delusione non servono chiarimenti)


----------



## xfactor (27 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> bene fran ...non è poi così poco. Se hai voglia ...ti andrebbe di provare a dire perchè la ami? (sulla delusione non servono chiarimenti)


 Cara Ellina,
perché la amo?, la amo perché abbiamo avuto una storia fantastica dall'inizio della nostra relazione ormai ben 15 orsono, una storia unica di emigrazioni di rincorse dell'uno verso l'altro, un matrimonio voluto come coronamento della coppia, una bimba arrivata senza avviso e adorata da entrambi, la seconda voluta assieme per completare la famiglia dopodiche ci siamo persi io direi 3 4 anni fa io nel lavoro e nei miei hobby sportivi e un poco solitari con cui mi estraniavo da tutto e da tutti, rispetto al lavoro alla mancanza di amicizie et etc.
Lei la sua solitudine compresa quella che io le ho dato, la distanza dalla famiglia, insoddisfazioni personali e quant'altro l'hanno spinta nell' errore, quante persone con queste caratteristiche hanno una predisposizione una apertura verso cio che meramente credono possano cambiarle l'esistenza, completare cio che manca.
Poi un giorno(dopo purtroppo parecchio tempo)ci si sveglia ci si gira e ci si chiede ma io che ***** sto facendo, non ho cambiato la mia esistenza, non ho completato cio che manca e ho tradito chi mi ama che non sono solo io, ma le bimbe e tutte le persone che ti amano.
Sai di aver fatto del male;be in tutto cio che é successo credo a tutta questa ricostruzione, credo che l'amore c'e ancora semplicemente il dolore mescolato al rancore a volte riaffiora.
La Amo perche lei é la mia metá, colei che mi conosce piu di tutti, io la conoscevo sapevo le sue eventuali debolezze, ma ho messo la testa sotto la sabbia come gli struzzi invece di aiutarla a non commettere errori mi sono chiuso nel mio ego nel mio fisico attraverso lo sport e il lavoro mi sono progressivamente allontanato.
Le Bimbe erano l'unione il collegamento, ma il dialogo era poco, lacompartecipazione era poca, si diceva io vado con la grande al supermercato, io vado con la piccola al parco, spero sia comprensibile il concetto.
Poi certo é logico a poco apoco il dialogo e la non compartecipazione é sempre piu scivolata verso la normalitá quotidiana per me, per lei logicamente era il modo di lenire i sensi di colpa di cio che stava facendo.

Sono Convinto che ce la faremo a ricostruirci, ma ho bisogno di lei di lei che voglia aprirsi completamente a me e so che ci vorra tempo ma non mettero piu la testa nella sabbia, no permettero piu a lei e a noi di vivere a metá, di non dialogare di noi stessi e con noi stessi>

Grazie per l'ascolto
F


----------



## ellina69 (27 Aprile 2010)

mi hai molto emozionata.
torna a leggere queste tue parole quando ti sembrerà di non farcela e grazie di averle condivise con noi.
sei un bravo ragazzo, ti auguro di farcela


----------



## xfactor (27 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mi hai molto emozionata.
> torna a leggere queste tue parole quando ti sembrerà di non farcela e grazie di averle condivise con noi.
> sei un bravo ragazzo, ti auguro di farcela


 Al Forum,
Grazie a voi per ascoltare commentare e aiutare le persone che provano smarrimento e dolore
Un giorno se ne avro la capacita magari commentero anch'io e cerchero di aiutare il prossimo a capire, per ora l'introspezione personale che vivo mi permette di venirvi a cercare nel bisogno e nella condivisione di me stesso, con si sconosciuti, ma sicuramente sconosciuti che ci conoscono meglio di chi non ha mai provato tutto questo.
Quindi Grazie a Voi di cuore.
F.


----------



## Anna A (27 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Al Forum,
> *Grazie a voi per ascoltare commentare e aiutare le persone che provano smarrimento e dolore*
> Un giorno se ne avro la capacita magari commentero anch'io e cerchero di aiutare il prossimo a capire, per ora l'introspezione personale che vivo mi permette di venirvi a cercare nel bisogno e nella condivisione di me stesso, con si sconosciuti, ma sicuramente sconosciuti che ci conoscono meglio di chi non ha mai provato tutto questo.
> Quindi Grazie a Voi di cuore.
> F.


va bene dai il prossimo raduno lo organizziamo da te. porteremo mortadella, spaghetti, salame, parmigiano e vino.:rotfl:


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Al Forum,
> Grazie a voi per ascoltare commentare e aiutare le persone che provano smarrimento e dolore
> Un giorno se ne avro la capacita magari commentero anch'io e cerchero di aiutare il prossimo a capire, per ora l'introspezione personale che vivo mi permette di venirvi a cercare nel bisogno e nella condivisione di me stesso, con si sconosciuti, ma sicuramente sconosciuti che ci conoscono meglio di chi non ha mai provato tutto questo.
> Quindi Grazie a Voi di cuore.
> F.


francisco ciao!

Solo per dirti che io vengo qui sul forum perchè mi sento in debito per quello che gli utenti del forum hanno fatto per me 3 anni fa. Spero che la tua situazione si risolva quanto prima perchè te lo meriti alla grande!


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> eccomi qui di nuovo per dividere con voi le mie emozioni e i miei dubbi.
> Stiamo in questi giorni un po meglio fra di noi, abbiamo finalmente fatto l'amore ed é stato strano ma bello allo stesso tempo.
> Cerchiamo un po alla volta attraverso domande mie chiarimenti su situazioni e momenti del nostro recente passato o meglio del suo passato nascosto.
> ...


Questo è lo stato d'animo comune di chi resta in coppia e di  chi invece decide di troncare.
 La mancanza di fiducia allargata a maggior ragione a chi non ci conosce e non ci ama:unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
ogni tanto mi riaffaccio qui per tirarvi addosso i miei momenti, questi ultimi giorni sono stati abbastanza tranquilli, molto romantici e abbiamo fatto l'amore in maniera incredibile.
Ieri il tuffo nel dolore ancora, siamo soli andiamo a pranzo ma io dentro di me ho gia pianificato l'atto, cioe tornare a casa e farlo senza bimbi in casa.
Torniamo mi approccio a lei e ricevo un rifiuto gentile ma fermo, del tipo non vorrei che facessi indigestione, da li il finimondo, la rabbia e cresciuta e ho anche spaccato qualcosa e cosi mi sono reso conto dell'immaturita che vivo adesso e glielo anche detto che non sapevo bene se volevo di piu il suo corpo; la sua anima o il suo amore e che ero confuso, be nella rabbia le anche detto che quando era per lui lei scattava e quindi perche per me no??.
é immaturo lo so, ma i due anni ti piombano addosso come un macigno avolte.
Siamo andati avanti a discutere anche non troppo lontani dalle banbine quando siamo andati a prenderle a scuola.
Alla sera eravamo esausti tutte e due.
la domanda per voi é la seguente
é normale tutta questa confusione emotiva che vivo?
é normale che viva l'atto sessuale come maggior prioritá, in quanto rappresentazione ultima dell'amore, in questo caso sottratto o condiviso con un altro per 2 anni.
Di sicuro una cosa so ci vorra tempo e io devo imparare a controllare la mia rabbia.
Lei anche ieri mi ha ribadito che aveva troncato gia de 5 mesi e che ha confessato perche voleva me e perche voleva vivere in sincerita, mi ha ribadito che pensava addirittura che una volta confessato io averi preso la porta.
Io le ho detto che tutto cio lo capisco ma che il mio lato in tutto questo tempo é stato quello di colui il quale vive con una spada di damocle sulla testa e il verdetto di vita o di morte spetta ad un altro.
Questo naturalmente provoca dolore, perche se é vero che hai scelto me é vero anche che in un altro caso potevi confessarti ed andartene dopo 15 anni e questi si che sono pensieri angustianti.
Io della mia vita cosa ho fatto??

Grazie per l'ascolto nonostante la confusione.
F.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> ogni tanto mi riaffaccio qui per tirarvi addosso i miei momenti, questi ultimi giorni sono stati abbastanza tranquilli, molto romantici e abbiamo fatto l'amore in maniera incredibile.
> Ieri il tuffo nel dolore ancora, siamo soli andiamo a pranzo ma io dentro di me ho gia pianificato l'atto, cioe tornare a casa e farlo senza bimbi in casa.
> Torniamo mi approccio a lei e ricevo un rifiuto gentile ma fermo, del tipo non vorrei che facessi indigestione, da li il finimondo, la rabbia e cresciuta e ho anche spaccato qualcosa e cosi mi sono reso conto dell'immaturita che vivo adesso e glielo anche detto che non sapevo bene se volevo di piu il suo corpo; la sua anima o il suo amore e che ero confuso, be nella rabbia le anche detto che quando era per lui lei scattava e quindi perche per me no??.
> ...


Diciamo che istintivamente si può vivere l'atto sessuale come espressione di dominio sull'altro/a.

Così come è normale avere certi scatti, anche se l'effetto può essere quello di azzerare gli eventuali progressi fatti...

Della tua vita hai fatto un'opera unica, costruendo con lei comunque qualcosa che nessuno potrà mai negare: le tue figlie. Non lasciare che i vandali che han deturpato i muri di questa bella dimora l'abbiano vinta e ti convincano ad abbandonarla a se stessa...anche se uno di questi è dentro casa tua aiutala a capire il danno che ha fatto e consentile di ripulire ciò che ha lordato...se è vero come dici che è pentita, lasciaglielo dimostrare rimboccandosi le maniche...


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diciamo che istintivamente si può vivere l'atto sessuale come espressione di dominio sull'altro/a.
> 
> Così come è normale avere certi scatti, anche se l'effetto può essere quello di azzerare gli eventuali progressi fatti...
> 
> Della tua vita hai fatto un'opera unica, costruendo con lei comunque qualcosa che nessuno potrà mai negare: le tue figlie. Non lasciare che i vandali che han deturpato i muri di questa bella dimora l'abbiano vinta e ti convincano ad abbandonarla a se stessa...anche se uno di questi è dentro casa tua aiutala a capire il danno che ha fatto e consentile di ripulire ciò che ha lordato...se è vero come dici che è pentita, lasciaglielo dimostrare rimboccandosi le maniche...


 Caro Fedigrafo,
questi scatti purtroppo azzerano anche me in un certo senso, non solo lei ma aiutano anche ad andare avanti nella verita, anche nello scoperchiare ragioni pregresse, motivazioni e stati d'animo.
Anche ieri ha ribadito che per colpa del mio lavoro il nostro sembrava un matrimonio part-time dove lei era da sola per la maggior parte del tempo, e che aveva imparato a far da sola, praticamente lei e le bimbe.
Il problema come le ho detto sta non nel fatto che ha ragione nelle sue considerazioni, purtroppo il torto sta nella sostituzione che é avvenuta in questi ultimi 2 anni.
Ci stiamo per altro rimboccando le maniche e forse io pretendo troppo tanto e subito eanche come ho detto forse nella maniera sbagliata, si sono convinto che é pentita di cio che ha fatto ma larabbia non vede tutte queste buone ragioni a volte.
Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
la domanda succesiva é per me importante in questo momento di confusione, premesso come ho detto che credo nel suo pentimento, credo nel suo amore, ma come é questo amore come é stato questo amore, per 2 anni lo sie sdoppiato o vi é un interruttore interno e vivi quello piu conveniente nel momento?
L'amore per me per 2 anni come é stato, c'era non c'era, oppure era sospeso anestetizzato dalla storia romantico amorosa che viveva.
Ieri me lo ha detto che lui c'e rimasto male, che non ha preso bene il fatto di essere lasciato, questo ame dice che qualche barlume di speranza lei nel corso degli anni glielo deve aver pur dato, si perche se no si tratterebbe di una storia puramente sessuale e non cedo che saremmo gia piu qui neanche a parlarne.
Fatto salvo quindi che la storia amorosa era vera, dove era il famoso amore per me?
si spegneva nelle lenzuola di un altro letto e si riaccendeva nelle stanze domestiche, é realmente possibile suddividerlo a seconda deli momenti e neccessita e se é cosi é vero amore??
Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> la domanda succesiva é per me importante in questo momento di confusione, premesso come ho detto che credo nel suo pentimento, credo nel suo amore, ma come é questo amore come é stato questo amore, per 2 anni lo sie sdoppiato o vi é un interruttore interno e vivi quello piu conveniente nel momento?
> *L'amore per me per 2 anni come é stato, c'era non c'era, oppure era sospeso anestetizzato dalla storia romantico amorosa che viveva*.
> Ieri me lo ha detto che lui c'e rimasto male, che non ha preso bene il fatto di essere lasciato, questo ame dice che qualche barlume di speranza lei nel corso degli anni glielo deve aver pur dato, si perche se no si tratterebbe di una storia puramente sessuale e non cedo che saremmo gia piu qui neanche a parlarne.
> ...


 
Io credo che proprio questo.tu debba chiederlo a lei.
E se poi me lo fai sapere magari capisco di più del mio.:unhappy:


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

caro amico, bentornato ...il momento che stai attraversando è normale, credimi, questi alti e bassi sono dolorosissimi, strazianti, sia per te che per tua moglie,  ma normali. 
riguardo alla tua seconda domanda, la risposta non la so, dovresti chiederla  a tua moglie.
Io non vi vedo male, secondo me vi riavvicinerete ...tienici aggiornati


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> la domanda succesiva é per me importante in questo momento di confusione, premesso come ho detto che credo nel suo pentimento, credo nel suo amore, ma come é questo amore come é stato questo amore, per 2 anni lo sie sdoppiato o vi é un interruttore interno e vivi quello piu conveniente nel momento?
> L'amore per me per 2 anni come é stato, c'era non c'era, oppure era sospeso anestetizzato dalla storia romantico amorosa che viveva.
> Ieri me lo ha detto che lui c'e rimasto male, che non ha preso bene il fatto di essere lasciato, questo ame dice che *qualche barlume di speranza lei nel corso degli anni glielo deve aver pur dato,* si perche se no si tratterebbe di una storia puramente sessuale e non cedo che saremmo gia piu qui neanche a parlarne.
> ...


Potrebbero essere le solite frasi dette sull'onda del momento...di poco peso di solito...

Io credo che visto quello che hai detto sul part-time anche tuo, a favore del lavoro, sia stato più un inconscio (più o meno lo dovrebbe sapere lei) richiamare la tua attenzione su un rapporto che non andava.

In maniera sbagliata, certa, ma umana...


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> caro amico, bentornato ...il momento che stai attraversando è normale, credimi, questi alti e bassi sono dolorosissimi, strazianti, sia per te che per tua moglie, ma normali.
> riguardo alla tua seconda domanda, la risposta non la so, dovresti chiederla a tua moglie.
> Io non vi vedo male, secondo me vi riavvicinerete ...tienici aggiornati


Cara Ellina,
il post é stato girato in e mail a mia moglie, cosi avro una risposta forse, se ne ha una , peche si mi rendo conto che é difficile analizzare ma io ho bisogno di lei in una maniera nuova, quindi anche con scomodita e a volte furia e rabbia cerco di fare per noi un po di terapia di coppia, per capire veramente tutta questa situazione e il nostro futuro.

Ps. cumunque non me ne ero mai andato dal forum, leggo sempre e a volte cerco di aiutare chi posso.
Penso che senza il forum non avrei fatto molti passi avanti in certi momenti.
A volte mi piacerebbe l'impossibile, cioe che lei si iscrivesse per raccontare la sua storia, ma non credo lo fara mai.
Ciao
F.


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene dai il prossimo raduno lo organizziamo da te. porteremo mortadella, spaghetti, salame, parmigiano e vino.:rotfl:


Io che porto? 
faccio la pastiera? :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Ellina,
> il post é stato girato in e mail a mia moglie, cosi avro una risposta forse, se ne ha una , peche si mi rendo conto che é difficile analizzare ma io ho bisogno di lei in una maniera nuova, quindi anche con scomodita e a volte furia e rabbia cerco di fare per noi un po di terapia di coppia, per capire veramente tutta questa situazione e il nostro futuro.
> 
> Ps. cumunque non me ne ero mai andato dal forum, leggo sempre e a volte cerco di aiutare chi posso.
> ...


 
Non sei il solo ad averlo desiderato. Ma  a quanto pare l'esigenza del forum è di chi sta male...


----------



## xfactor (7 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
sembra un esercizio virtuoso quello di tornare sul luogo del delitto, fatto stá che se vi é interruzzione comunicazionale del partner, da qualche parte devo pur andare.
Domande scomode questo é il centro del discorso, con addirittura un no comment mi stai stressando, lasciami tranquilla per un giorno, forse per sempre dico io.
perche minimizzare o sminuire la portata degli eventi tutto il tempo con risposte di questo tipo, quando voglio io.
Forse adesso se lo ritieni opportuno o forse mai se domani mi alzo e dico che tutto questo é sufficente.
Oggi gli ho risposto ad una sua lettera, mi chiama e mi dice ancora stai scrivendo??, dico si ancora ti ho scritto, lei ha un aria irritata come per voler dire ancora torni sul tema .
Si torno sul tema perche tu non ne parli e se ti scrivo in risposta ti incazzi pure.
Hai un tono di voce che rinchiude la tua insofferenza alla tua colpa, ma a me!!che me dovrebbe fregare di questo tono sprezzante, insofferente.
A poco a o poco sto ritornando io, la forza interiore della mia persona mi portera a fare le scelte opportune.
Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> sembra un esercizio virtuoso quello di tornare sul luogo del delitto, fatto stá che se vi é interruzzione comunicazionale del partner, da qualche parte devo pur andare.
> Domande scomode questo é il centro del discorso, con addirittura un no comment mi stai stressando, lasciami tranquilla per un giorno, forse per sempre dico io.
> perche minimizzare o sminuire la portata degli eventi tutto il tempo con risposte di questo tipo, quando voglio io.
> ...


è un percorso, francisco, che conosco

tu ondeggi tra speranze e rabbia e dubbi (e probabilmente anche lei, anche se diversi)

intanto, si crea dentro di te ciò che ti porterà da una parte o dall'altra

l'amore, anche quello tradito, non si spegne con un interruttore

può darsi che un giorno ti svegli e capisci che è finita, o meglio che sei andato oltre il punto di non ritorno
e può darsi il contrario

è un percorso che va fatto e si fa, anche se non si conosce, a priori, la destinazione finale

e nel frattempo si va su e giù


----------



## Stefano72 (7 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Hai un tono di voce che rinchiude la tua insofferenza alla tua colpa, ma a me!!che me dovrebbe fregare di questo tono sprezzante, insofferente.
> A poco a o poco sto ritornando io, la forza interiore della mia persona mi portera a fare le scelte opportune.
> Grazie per l'ascolto
> F.


Caro Francisco, ho letto tutto ciò che hai scritto e ti capisco molto bene perchè sto passando una situazione molto simile alla tua. Anche io ho alti e bassi, ma nel mio caso sono passati alcuni mesi della triste scoperta (non è stata lei a confessarlo, l'ho scoperto io accedendo alla sua mail e trovandovi i resoconti dei loro incontri erotici). Ora sono in un momento di razionalità e ti risponderò nel modo più razionale possibile. Non serve a nulla conoscere i dettagli, fanno soltanto più male, ti ha tradito, ti ha già fatto la peggior cosa possibile. Non puoi farci nulla, sapere di più non cambierà le cose. Devi concentrarti sul fatto che la ami, e che non vuoi perdere tua figlia. Dovete ricostruire il rapporto immaginando che vi siete appena incontrati. Quello che è successo dovete riporlo in un armadio e gettare poi l'armadio nel mare. Non è facile. Devi capire cosa vuoi davvero ed agire come ha fatto lei, in modo egoistico. Devi fare ciò che ti conviene, ovvero restare con la donna che ami e con tua figlia. Del resto il rischio del tradimento lo avresti anche cominciando una nuova relazione con un'altra donna. Cercare i perchè serve a poco, neppure loro lo sanno, è successo, hanno sbagliato, punto. Cerca di ricostruire il rapporto, come se vi foste appena conosciuti, e dimentica gli ultimi 2 anni, non parlargliene più. 

S*B


----------



## ellina69 (7 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Caro Francisco, ho letto tutto ciò che hai scritto e ti capisco molto bene perchè sto passando una situazione molto simile alla tua. Anche io ho alti e bassi, ma nel mio caso sono passati alcuni mesi della triste scoperta (non è stata lei a confessarlo, l'ho scoperto io accedendo alla sua mail e trovandovi i resoconti dei loro incontri erotici). Ora sono in un momento di razionalità e ti risponderò nel modo più razionale possibile. Non serve a nulla conoscere i dettagli, fanno soltanto più male, ti ha tradito, ti ha già fatto la peggior cosa possibile. Non puoi farci nulla, sapere di più non cambierà le cose. Devi concentrarti sul fatto che la ami, e che non vuoi perdere tua figlia. Dovete ricostruire il rapporto immaginando che vi siete appena incontrati. Quello che è successo dovete riporlo in un armadio e gettare poi l'armadio nel mare. Non è facile. Devi capire cosa vuoi davvero ed agire come ha fatto lei, in modo egoistico. Devi fare ciò che ti conviene, ovvero restare con la donna che ami e con tua figlia. Del resto il rischio del tradimento lo avresti anche cominciando una nuova relazione con un'altra donna. Cercare i perchè serve a poco, neppure loro lo sanno, è successo, hanno sbagliato, punto. Cerca di ricostruire il rapporto, come se vi foste appena conosciuti, e dimentica gli ultimi 2 anni, non parlargliene più.
> 
> S*B


scusami stefano , ma mi sembra una pessima strategia ...quell'armadio ritornerà presto a galla, con tutto il suo carico imputridito dal tempo ...e sarà moooolto peggio


----------



## ellina69 (7 Maggio 2010)

è una fase normale francisco e dolorosissima per il tradito.
se si torna sull'argomento si viene pure considerati dei rompiscatole, con i nostri piagnistei ...che dire? è dura, lo so, durissima. coraggio ...


----------



## xfactor (7 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
innanzitutto in riferimento a cio che ha scritto Stefano, qui di armadi chiusi a chiave da buttare in mare non ce ne sono e non ce ne saranno, non sono i dettagli erotici i temi di cui io voglio discutere, quelli non mi interessano, non siamo due ragazzini morbosi, anche 15 anni fa aveva dei fidanzati con cui faceva sesso, quindi non era mia allora come non é stata mia in questi ultimi due anni.
Le discussioni, in questo momento unilaterali sono dovute a una sua lettera, dalla quale esattamente come si fa qui, io ho estrapolato delle considerazioni da lei fatte, commentandole.
vi faccio un'esempio, se tu dici io comandavo la situazione della relazione, dove , quando i perche e i percome, poi dici che lui era passivo in tutto cio, ma che allo stesso tempo eri attratta dalla sua personalita la cosa diventa incongruente.
Se tu scrivi che l'altro viveva nella speranza e tu semplicemente quando uscivi da casa sua ti rendevi conto che non ti avrebbe portato aniente questa relazione;
1 mi devi spiegare perche 2 anni con un'ameba passiva, sono un po tantini no.
2 mi devi far capire perche lui viveva nella speranza e perche pacificamente dopo 2 anni di relazione avrebbe dovuto accettare la chiusura senza nessuna pressione su di lei.
5 mesi fa l'ultimo rapporto poi a marzo una bolletta di 250$ per messaggini.
Io penso oggi e l'ho scritto a lei che lei a confessato si, pero credo anche che il peso era aumentato perche lui spingeva.

Faccio breve dunque, il commento piu sensato lo ha fatto amore mio, solo il tempo dira cosa c'e di vero fra di noi.
Grazie per l'Ascolto
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

Capisco quanto è duro questo percorso accidentato e in salita, ma arriverai alla sommità e vedrai cosa è giusto per te.


----------



## xfactor (10 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco quanto è duro questo percorso accidentato e in salita, ma arriverai alla sommità e vedrai cosa è giusto per te.


 Non so chi tu sia ma ti ringrazio perche qui é veramente dura.
Ripartire da capo, questa é la parola d'ordine, ma siamo distanti ogniuno sulle sue barricate, speriamo di farcela.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Non so chi tu sia ma ti ringrazio perche qui é veramente dura.
> Ripartire da capo, questa é la parola d'ordine, ma siamo distanti ogniuno sulle sue barricate, speriamo di farcela.


 Purtroppo da qualche mese è stato costituito un forum nuovo e, benché il vecchio sia leggibile, questa cesura ha portato a perdere lo "storico". Io sono una tradita che ha scoperto di esserlo quasi alle nozze d'argento. Il matrimonio si è chiuso con questa scoperta, dopo mesi e mesi di confronto (impossibile perché lui continuava a mentire ...e ne aveva ben motivo).


----------



## xfactor (10 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Purtroppo da qualche mese è stato costituito un forum nuovo e, benché il vecchio sia leggibile, questa cesura ha portato a perdere lo "storico". Io sono una tradita che ha scoperto di esserlo quasi alle nozze d'argento. Il matrimonio si è chiuso con questa scoperta, dopo mesi e mesi di confronto (impossibile perché lui continuava a mentire ...e ne aveva ben motivo).


 Cara Persa,
l'altro giorno abbiamo avuto un momento veramente delicato, forse io continuando a chiedere e approfondendo la storia ho continuato involontariamente o volontariamente a rigirare il coltello nella ferita.
Il mio é un amore disturbato adesso, ci sono momenti in cui mi sento vouto in cui la sento anche distante, ma con lui é tutto finito me lo ha assicurato e io devo crederle.
Io vorrei che mi dimostrasse calore, attenzione invece si vede in difesa e io mi deprimo.
Ieri sera prima di cena stava stirando e io 2 settimane fa le regalai un completino di lingerie piuttosto trasparente, be se ne esce mia figlia la piu grande e in inglese dice hey mamma chi ti ha regalato quello il tuo uomo amico?, lei la guarda e le dice ma chi vuoi che sia é stato papa.
Io ho tristemente sorriso pensando a l'ironia della sorte poi pero mi sono depresso pensando che lei abbia involontariamente buttato li qualcosa come per dire guardate che io so che qualcosa sta succedendo.
Leggero la tua storia, grazie per leggere la mia e aiutarmi.
F.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2010)

Francisco, umanamente ti capisco, ma capisco anche lei. L'esagerazione dell'atto fisico - specie in un momento di riconciliazione delicato come il vostro - può essere letta come una prevaricazione, e dare fastidio. Magari non ne aveva voglia e basta, non fare per forza dietrologie. Non sempre si è dell'umore.

Devi un po' dominarti, capisco tutto, ma chi perdona poi non deve rinfacciare ogni 3 x2, altrimenti non si può ricostruire nulla.


----------



## xfactor (10 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francisco, umanamente ti capisco, ma capisco anche lei. L'esagerazione dell'atto fisico - specie in un momento di riconciliazione delicato come il vostro - può essere letta come una prevaricazione, e dare fastidio. Magari non ne aveva voglia e basta, non fare per forza dietrologie. Non sempre si è dell'umore.
> 
> Devi un po' dominarti, capisco tutto, ma chi perdona poi non deve rinfacciare ogni 3 x2, altrimenti non si può ricostruire nulla.


 Cara Verena,
forse mi sono spiegato male, non é all'atto fisico che mi riferivo precedentemente, non intendo quello che intendo con calore e affetto.
Abbiamo gia passato l'atto fisico con enormi soddisfazioni, ma ricadendo poi da parte mia in depressione, dovuta al fatto che non era quella la risposta giusta al problema.
Diciamo che nella discussione dell'altro giorno l'ho forse spaventata dicendole che forse era meglio prendersi una pausa e lei adesso vive un po in difesa quando io adesso avrei bisogno di sentirla piu vicina.

Cerchero assolutamente di non rinfacciare niente, ma avolte inconsapevolmente vado giu e non é facile.

Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Persa,
> l'altro giorno abbiamo avuto un momento veramente delicato, forse io continuando a chiedere e approfondendo la storia ho continuato involontariamente o volontariamente a rigirare il coltello nella ferita.
> Il mio é un amore disturbato adesso, ci sono momenti in cui mi sento vouto in cui la sento anche distante, ma con lui é tutto finito me lo ha assicurato e io devo crederle.
> Io vorrei che mi dimostrasse calore, attenzione invece si vede in difesa e io mi deprimo.
> ...


anche mia figlia lanciava dei ballons d'essai, anche molto più specifici e meno fraintendibili

anche non parlando davanti ai figli, loro percepiscono molto più di quel che si vorrebbe

prova a non preoccupartene più del necessario

se le cose con tua moglie si sistemeranno, percepiranno anche quello
se fosse il contrario, spiegherai che mentre cercavate il bandolo sarebbe stato inutile e controproducente coinvolgerli

controproducente, ricordalo
in primis, perchè un conto è aver dubbi, un'altro aver certezze, senza poter far nulla
secondariamente, nella condizione di tua moglie, la vergogna nei confronti dei figli potrebbe spingerla alla fuga, agevolando una scelta che magari altrimenti non prenderebbe
terzo, una posizione dei figli potrebbe condizionare in qualche modo anche te
infine, è già abbastanza faticoso e doloroso per te, senza dover distogliere energie fisiche ed emotive su altri fronti

tua moglie ha risposto bene
non fate nulla, almeno volontariamente, che possa confermare i dubbi dei figli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Persa,
> l'altro giorno abbiamo avuto un momento veramente delicato, forse io continuando a chiedere e approfondendo la storia ho continuato involontariamente o volontariamente a rigirare il coltello nella ferita.
> Il mio é un amore disturbato adesso, ci sono momenti in cui mi sento vouto in cui la sento anche distante, ma con lui é tutto finito me lo ha assicurato e io devo crederle.
> Io vorrei che mi dimostrasse calore, attenzione invece si vede in difesa e io mi deprimo.
> ...


 Concordo con amoremio.
Ricorda inoltre che nella nostra società i divorzi sono all'ordine del giorno e ogni ragazzo vede matrimoni finire tra le famiglie dei compagni e può esprimere un timore senza sospettare realmente quel che si sta agitando.


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Persa,
> l'altro giorno abbiamo avuto un momento veramente delicato, forse io continuando a chiedere e approfondendo la storia ho continuato involontariamente o volontariamente a rigirare il coltello nella ferita.
> Il mio é un amore disturbato adesso, ci sono momenti in cui mi sento vouto in cui la sento anche distante, ma con lui é tutto finito me lo ha assicurato e io devo crederle.
> Io vorrei che mi dimostrasse calore, attenzione invece si vede in difesa e io mi deprimo......
> F.


Se ti puo' servire per non fare il mio stesso errore
ti racconto in breve la mia esperienza.

Sono stato tradito nel 2008.
Durata del tradimento 6 mesi.
Dopo il tradimento e vari tira e molla abbiamo cercato di recuperare.
Avevo bisogno di attenzioni e dolcezza (come te d'altronde)
Invece lei aveva paura di sbagliare comportamento e stava sulle sue.
La tensione bloccava le sue intenzioni e la sua liberta' di essere se stessa.
Ma era impossibile non esser tesi.
La questione e' che :
il tradito vuole conferme.
il traditore non vuole essere giudicato.
Puntualmente avveniva il contrario.
La tensione ha rovinato un possibile recupero.
E' finita per quello.

Non siamo riusciti a recuperarla per le mille tensioni che ci hanno
allontanati ancora di piu'.
La mia storia ormai e' finita l'anno scorso.
Lei e' ritornata a fare l'amante dello stesso uomo di prima.
(che schifo !)
Io dopo aver camminato di nuovo all'inferno per diverso tempo,
ora mi sto rifacendo una vita con nuove energie.

In bocca al lupo !

tenebr67


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Se ti puo' servire per non fare il mio stesso errore
> ti racconto in breve la mia esperienza.
> 
> Sono stato tradito nel 2008.
> ...


Me ne congratulo :up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me ne congratulo :up:


....ma e' sempre dura....
difficile dimenticare 10 anni e piu' insieme ad una persona
con cui hai condiviso l'impossibile....
Vorrei avere un'interuttore da azionare per smettere di pensare....
ma non si puo' purtroppo....

Sono gli obiettivi di una rinascita che mi tirano su'...
la voglia di ricostruire,
con un esperienza pesante sulle spalle che mi aiuta a non incorrere negli errori precedenti...

spero che anche francisco si tiri fuori al piu' presto da quest'inferno*....... *


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con amoremio.
> Ricorda inoltre che nella nostra società i divorzi sono all'ordine del giorno e ogni ragazzo vede matrimoni finire tra le famiglie dei compagni e può esprimere un timore senza sospettare realmente quel che si sta agitando.



mio figlio dice che a scuola da lui (medie) sono tutti figli di separati!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ....ma e' sempre dura....
> difficile dimenticare 10 anni e piu' insieme ad una persona
> con cui hai condiviso l'impossibile....
> Vorrei avere un'interuttore da azionare per smettere di pensare....
> ...



specie nel caso degli uomini, mi sembra sia un attacco all'ego pesantissimo, il tradimento, da cui faticate piu' delle donne a tirarvi su. Ma in realtà la ferita non è "sentimentale"; è della sfera personale.


----------



## xfactor (11 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
situazione in precipitazione, da ieri non parliamo piu, domenica notte faticavo a dormire mi sentivo triste un po depresso.
Ieri mattina glielo detto ed é stato il finimondo, si é partiti dal si chiaro con te stesso se non mi vuoi piu, al forse hai bisogno di uno psicologo ecc ecc.
é stato un continuo attacco tutto il giorno, aggressiva , silaparola giusta é aggressiva.
Non ho reagito sono tornato a dormire in taverna e adesso si non so che pesci prendere, ma non ci sto a farmi colpevolizzare per il mio malessere e non ci sto a farmi riempire il cervello delle sue conclusioni, che a me sembrano piu che altro la forma di dire decidi da che parte stare, se mi ami ritorna come prima se no abbi il coraggio di lasciarmi.
Mi sembra un po egoista e cinico, sto cercando di rimanere calmo, ma é difficile.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Forum,
> situazione in precipitazione, da ieri non parliamo piu, domenica notte faticavo a dormire mi sentivo triste un po depresso.
> Ieri mattina glielo detto ed é stato il finimondo, si é partiti dal si chiaro con te stesso se non mi vuoi piu, al forse hai bisogno di uno psicologo ecc ecc.
> é stato un continuo attacco tutto il giorno, aggressiva , silaparola giusta é aggressiva.
> ...



Calma, è vero, lei sta agendo la sua ambivalenza.
Non credere, non si torna in un matrimonio così, con uno schiocchio di dita.
Diamo per scontato che tra lei e l'altro ci siano state delle "negoziazioni" e per X motivi abbiano deciso che non c'era futuro. Lei torna da te?
Ama ancora l'altro? Chissà, senz'altro la cosa è ancora fresca (metti in conto 2 anni di sommovimenti....), sicuramente un'ambivalenza di fondo c'è.
In molte donne, ahimé, c'è l'idea di fondo che "se fossero single potrebbero stare con l'amante", beh, è anche vero che se una è single si "accozza", anche se l'esperienza insegna che difficilmente chi si separa senza chiari piani condivisi sola resta...

Di fatto, lei ha DECISO di tornare in famiglia. Ora tocca a te. Bocce ferme. Rimanda al prosieguo ulteriori valutazioni, vola basso.

Non dico che devi accettare la sua freddezza in eterno, ma lasciatevi entrambi un minimo spazio di MANOVRA.

Tu subito hai voluto rientrare nel matrimonio con sesso, passione, intimità, etc.

CALMA.

Ora siete come due estranei. Il tempo vi riavvicinerà, ma ci vuole una "cintura di pace" per la negoziazione, uno spazio senza pressioni. E mi sembra giusto, se vuoi fare questo tentativo seriamente, concederglielo.

Poi si vedrà come lei reagirà, e valuterete. Ma per ora, bocce ferme, lo ripeto.


----------



## xfactor (11 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Calma, è vero, lei sta agendo la sua ambivalenza.
> Non credere, non si torna in un matrimonio così, con uno schiocchio di dita.
> Diamo per scontato che tra lei e l'altro ci siano state delle "negoziazioni" e per X motivi abbiano deciso che non c'era futuro. Lei torna da te?
> Ama ancora l'altro? Chissà, senz'altro la cosa è ancora fresca (metti in conto 2 anni di sommovimenti....), sicuramente un'ambivalenza di fondo c'è.
> ...


 Cara Verena,
vi é un problema di fondo adesso, lei non accetta che in certi momenti io abbia dei cali, che semplicemente non stia bene con l'idea di cio che é successo.
Logica dice che quando questo avviene lei si senta in colpa, ma aggredirmi costruendo addirittura il fatto che io non la ami piu mi sembra un po troppo.
Glielo detto che la sento sempre in difesa, ma aggredire per difenderti quando l'altro ti chiede di stargli piu vicino non mi sembra giusto.
Lei mi dice anche che cosa voglio di diverso da lei, che non capisce che cosa voglio in piu di prima.
Non riesce ad accettare che io non voglio piu quella di prima quella degli ultimi due anni, la vorrei sentire piu vicina.
Che Casino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mio figlio dice che a scuola da lui (medie) sono tutti figli di separati!!


 Poco prima che rivelassimo quanto era accaduto i miei figli avevano detto che erano tra la minoranza con i genitori insieme..commentai "non è mai detta l'ultima parola"


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Verena,
> vi é un problema di fondo adesso, lei non accetta che in certi momenti io abbia dei cali, che semplicemente non stia bene con l'idea di cio che é successo.
> Logica dice che quando questo avviene lei si senta in colpa, ma aggredirmi costruendo addirittura il fatto che io non la ami piu mi sembra un po troppo.
> Glielo detto che la sento sempre in difesa, ma aggredire per difenderti quando l'altro ti chiede di stargli piu vicino non mi sembra giusto.
> ...


Immagina un detenuto in attesa di sapere se sarà condannato o meno alla pena di morte. L'attesa estenuante ad un certo punto gli farà urlare di voler essere ucciso pur di far finire quell'agonia di incertezza. 
Lei forse si sente così. 
I tuoi alti e bassi, più che le tue parole di riconciliazione, le fanno percepire che ancora non hai deciso veramente cosa vuoi (e come potresti, hai bisogno di tempo e di passare una serie di fasi per farlo) e quindi lei vive sospesa tra la possibilità di avere ancora una vita futura insieme e quella di una rottura definitiva. Ma crede di non avere lei la scelta. Ti vede come il suo boia che tiene il suo destino nelle proprie mani. Per questo manifesta ostilità nei tuoi confronti (a chi piace essere impotenti nelle mani di qualcun'altro?) e ti esorta a decidere subito spingendoti nell'unica direzione in cui può spingerti (non può certo forzarti ad amarla se non vuoi, ma a lasciarla sì).
Secondo me devi farle capire che la scelta non dipende solo da te, ma che dovete farla insieme. Devi farle capire che lei può fare qualcosa ma deve aiutarti a trovare che cosa. Se lei ti chiede di dirle cosa vuoi da lei, prova a risponderle chiedendole cosa è disposta a fare. Falle capire che è normale che tu ti senta su un altalena, che in questo momento i sentimenti d'amore per lei convivono con quelli di rabbia e risentimento. Che vorresti ricominciare (se è quello che vuoi) ma che i "brutti pensieri" per ora te lo impediscono. Ma soprattutto che dipende da lei aiutarti a trovare la strada giusta.
Certo se non accetta neanche il fatto che tu soffra, la vedo dura, però tu devi anche cercare di non farlo continuamente pesare. Prova anche a spiegarglielo a parole, a dirle che stai male e a confrontarti con lei il più serenamente possibile su questo aspetto.
Se ti chiede cosa vuoi più di prima... beh qui devi capire innanzitutto tu che avrai qualcosa di meno. Non avrai più l'immagine ideale di lei come donna infallibile almeno nel suo rapporto con te. Devi vederla come un semplice essere umano che ha sbagliato. E prova a dirle anche questo, con le tue parole, ma con calma, e forse capirà anche lei che non può essere più come prima. Forse sentirà di aver perso qualcosa e, sempre forse, le verrà voglia di impegnarsi per recuperare.
Ovviamente tutto questo lo sto scrivendo anche a me stesso che mi trovo in una situazione diversa per certi aspetti ma identica alla tua per quanto riguarda l'atteggiamento assunto da mia moglie. Giusto per dire che so che non è facile fare ciò che ho scritto....
Chiudo con quanto ha scritto prima Tenebroso67:



			
				Tenebroso67 ha detto:
			
		

> il tradito vuole conferme.
> il traditore non vuole essere giudicato.
> Puntualmente avveniva il contrario.
> La tensione ha rovinato un possibile recupero.


----------



## tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> specie nel caso degli uomini, mi sembra sia un *attacco all'ego pesantissimo, il tradimento*, da cui *faticate piu' delle donne* a tirarvi su. Ma in realtà la ferita non è "sentimentale"; è della sfera personale.


Sono daccordissimo.....
Ma non e' solo ed eslusivamente ego ferito ;
sono anche i ricordi di una persona 
con cui abbiamo condiviso momenti stupendi e che ora non esiste piu'.
Nostalgia e malessere allo stesso tempo.
Per quello e' importantissimo ricostruirsi una vita 
e ricreare cosi nuovamente altri ricordi belli 
da poter rinnovare il piu' possibile .
E' una opportunita' che auguro a tutti quelli che devono rassegnarsi 
all'evidenza di un amore definitivamente finito.

tenebr67


----------



## tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Immagina un detenuto in attesa di sapere se sarà condannato o meno alla pena di morte. L'attesa estenuante ad un certo punto gli farà urlare di voler essere ucciso pur di far finire quell'agonia di incertezza.
> Lei forse si sente così...............*Ti vede come il suo boia che tiene il suo destino nelle proprie mani*. Per questo manifesta ostilità nei tuoi confronti (*a chi piace essere impotenti nelle mani di qualcun'altro*?) e ti esorta a decidere subito spingendoti nell'unica direzione in cui può spingerti (non può certo forzarti ad amarla se non vuoi, ma a lasciarla sì).
> :


"*(lei) ti vede come il suo boia che tiene il suo destino nelle proprie mani*."
Anche nella mia situazione e' successo proprio questo......

"*a chi piace essere impotenti nelle mani di qualcun'altro*"
Giusto . E' il concetto chiave .
questo porta l'altra persona a essere il meno spontanea possibile*.


*


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Verena,
> vi é un problema di fondo adesso, lei non accetta che in certi momenti io abbia dei cali, che semplicemente non stia bene con l'idea di cio che é successo.
> Logica dice che quando questo avviene lei si senta in colpa, ma aggredirmi costruendo addirittura il fatto che io non la ami piu mi sembra un po troppo.
> Glielo detto che la sento sempre in difesa, ma *aggredire per difenderti quando l'altro ti chiede di stargli piu vicino non mi sembra giusto.*
> ...


 
quoto quel post di Verena
e aggiungo:

il problema è che neanche lei sta bene con ciò che è successo
nella sua testa non si sente meritevole del tuo amore
quindi non è giusto e/o possibile che tu la ami

il grassetto è un classico
ho sempre pensato potesse essere addirittura una sorta di transfert:
aggredisco te perchè non è giusto che mi ami
perchè non lo merito
in alcuni casi, potrebbe essere persino: aggredisco te perchè sei una parte di me, e io merito di essere aggredita

(forse, eh)


----------



## ellina69 (12 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato potesse essere addirittura una sorta di transfert:
> aggredisco te perchè non è giusto che mi ami
> perchè non lo merito
> in alcuni casi, potrebbe essere persino: aggredisco te perchè sei una parte di me, e io merito di essere aggredita
> ...


eh no, pure il transfer no :mexican:
io sono stata tradita e so cosa vuol dire essere cornuti e pure mazziati, cioè oltre che tradita pure mal sopportata, musi lunghi, sguardi persi nel vuoto, frasi con aggressività mal trattenuta. Hai fatto la cazzata??? Mi hai umiliata e fatta soffrire come una bestia??? bene, almeno - se davvero vuoi stare con me - assumiti l'onere di rassicurarmi, non di tollerarmi. se la notte soffochi il rimpianto dell'altra mordendo il cuscino, non sono io che ti devo comprendere, anzi, se ti becco ti do pure un bel calcio nel culo, vai a frignare da un'altra parte. che poi è proprio quello che ho fatto con il mio ex, e NON me ne pento.
comunque, senza essesre così dratsici come sono stata io (che forse per taluni è eccessivo), giustificare l'aggressività verso il povero tradito come un transfer, come un ferire se stessi ..eh, no, eh?!?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> eh no, pure il transfer no :mexican:
> io sono stata tradita e so cosa vuol dire essere cornuti e pure mazziati, cioè oltre che tradita pure mal sopportata, musi lunghi, sguardi persi nel vuoto, frasi con aggressività mal trattenuta. *Hai fatto la cazzata??? Mi hai umiliata e fatta soffrire come una bestia???* bene, almeno - se davvero vuoi stare con me - assumiti l'onere di rassicurarmi, non di tollerarmi. se la notte soffochi il rimpianto dell'altra mordendo il cuscino, non sono io che ti devo comprendere, anzi, se ti becco ti do pure un bel calcio nel culo, vai a frignare da un'altra parte. che poi è proprio quello che ho fatto con il mio ex, e NON me ne pento.
> comunque, senza essesre così dratsici come sono stata io (che forse per taluni è eccessivo), giustificare l'aggressività verso il povero tradito come un transfer, come un ferire se stessi ..eh, no, eh?!?


io non credo che il traditore che comincia a rendersi  conto del grassetto (cioè quando comincia a svegliarsi il sogno d'ammmore e capisce, se lo capisce, che sta rischiando di perdere ciò che conta) stia proprio un fiore

che meriti il calcio in chiulo è un conto
ma se il coniuge non glielo vuole dare o non ha ancora deciso se darglielo, è bene dirsele 'ste cose


----------



## xfactor (12 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
ho letto tutti i post e mi ha colpito particolarmente Brady, propio per il fatto che ieri pranzando assieme a mia moglie sono venute fuori tutti questi stati emotivi ben descritti nel post di Brady.
Il giorno precedente io avevo interrotto le comunicazioni dovuto a questa aggressivita, lei mi ha detto che cercava una reazione da me, io le ho risposto che volevo solo parlare per tirarmi un po su non per litigare.
Le ho spiegato che deve capire che io la amo ancora, ma in maniera differente da prima, gli ho spiegato anche che non mi interessano neanche gli aspetti morbosi della sua relazione, ma che necessita di conoscerla meglio capirecio che vuole da me in piu in meno o di diverso.
Chiaramente l'avevo persa per 2 anni non 2 giorni di una scappatella.
Lei deve cambiare da quella che era prima, si lo deve provare a fare, ieri la reazione era propio dovuta all'impotenza del non avere il propio destino chiaro, ma io le ho detto che non c'e nessuna intenzione mia di tenerla in sospeso o lasciarla ma che il tempo di metabolizzazione del tradimento non é automatico.
Penso che ci sono giorni in cui si fanno 2 passi in avanti e altri che se ne fanno 2 indietro.
Gli ho spiegato che non ho nessuna depressione cronica, ma se chiedo di starmi piu vicina, non puoi mettere tu in discussione il mio stato d'animo, in poche parole non mi puoi iniziare a chiedere se sono sicuro ancora ecc ecc.
Lei non piange nel cuscino di notte per lui , lei continua a ribadire che quando a confessato aveva gia terminato con lui per sempre e io gli credo perche credetemi che queste discussioni le abbiamo affrontate nei giorni passati anche piuttosto drammaticamente.
Io voglio lei e lei vuole me, ci proveremo, ci stiamo provando.
Grazie per l'ascolto
F.


----------



## ellina69 (12 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Io voglio lei e lei vuole me, ci proveremo, ci stiamo provando.
> Grazie per l'ascolto
> F.


questa è un'ottima cosa :up:


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Io voglio lei e lei vuole me, ci proveremo, ci stiamo provando.
> Grazie per l'ascolto
> F.


mi aggrego :up::up::up:
coraggio!


----------



## xfactor (13 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> mi aggrego :up::up::up:
> coraggio!


 Caro Brady,
mi ha fatto riflettere molto il lato dell'infallibilita che tu accennavi ieri, e concordo pienamente, la amo ma in maniera no piu mistificata, ieri la donna, madre e moglie congrua a tutti gli aspetti familiari, tutto cio che tu come fedele alla coppia ritieni garantito, infallibile.
Poi come sappiamo succede in diversi modi, confessioni, scoperte, comunque la si giri il recupero diventa come un'altalena impazzita.
Tu hai scritto ieri che si sentiva la vittima con il boia di fronte, lei mi ha scritto che io avevo il coltello dalla pate del manico.
Io le ho detto che la amo in una maniera diversa, lei mi ha risposto cosa succede se cambi idea in 2 mesi, io le ho detto che non lo so che dipende da noi solo da noi.
Vi é solo un punto sicuro non voglio ricostruire o ritappezzare il nostro rapporto in funzione delle nostre figlie.
Voglio noi come lei dice per il resto dei nostri giorni, ma dico io VERI, se no meglio ricostruirsi da soli.
Grazie ragazzi
F.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poco prima che rivelassimo quanto era accaduto i miei figli avevano detto che erano tra la minoranza con i genitori insieme..commentai "non è mai detta l'ultima parola"


 
...ti preparasti il discorso che doveva venire.


----------



## Brady (14 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Vi é solo un punto sicuro non voglio ricostruire o ritappezzare il nostro rapporto in funzione delle nostre figlie.


Mi verrebbe da dire che non è un motivo da poco per ricostruire. Certo capisco anche che se è l'unico poi è difficile recitare e sostenere la parte di genitori sereni nel tempo solo per il bene dei figli... Però vedetelo almeno come un motivo in più. A me ad esempio il timore di far vivere ai miei figli la mia esperienza (i miei si sono separati) mi ha spinto a fare uno sforzo in più per confrontarmi con mia moglie e cercare insieme altri motivi per stare insieme e recuperare. Senza di loro forse avrei mollato la spugna prima. Ci stiamo ancora lavorando ma ne è valsa comunque la pena.



francisco71 ha detto:


> Io le ho detto che la amo in una maniera diversa, lei mi ha risposto cosa succede se cambi idea in 2 mesi, io le ho detto che non lo so che dipende da noi solo da noi.


Che dire? Continua così soprattutto se vedi qualche reazione da parte sua. Forse riconoscere la comune incertezza sul futuro puo aiutarvi a trovare la forza di costruirlo insieme.
Un abbraccio


----------



## xfactor (17 Maggio 2010)

Caro Forum,
direi che nelle ultime analisi sul mio momento sentimental, affettivo e sessuale mi trovo molto spesso daccordo con Brady, anche nella discussione aperta sulla perversione nel tradimento ho letto giudizi confusi finche poi la discussione o il punto della tale si é perso.
Sabato, sto per andare a lavorare e la bacio appassionatamente, mi guarda e mi dice sei come Tiger Woods mi sa che ti devo mandare a terapia e ride di gusto.
Preso dal momento no in un paio di minuti prima di uscire la prendo da parte e gli dico di stare attenta con le parole, perche io non ci trovo molto divertimento in tutto cio.
Pomeriggio con messaggio aggressivo e senza piu comunicazione per un diritto di replica.
Arrivo a casa la sera e iniziamo a discutere, faccio presente a lei tutti i miei dubbi, pensieri e rancori rispetto alla sessualita tradita, alla assoluta voglia di dimostrarle che la amo e che é difficile capire tutto in una volta come fare.
Alla frustrazione di comprendere me noi in questa nuova situazione, dove non si sa bene chi debba provare qualcosa e achi, fatto sta che c'e da ricostruire, riconfermare un rapporto.
Faccio presente inoltre che voglio che lei abbandoni i guantoni quando io voglio parlare di noi e dici cio che é successo, che deve capire come molti del resto che hanno commentato l'altra mia discussione che oltre il valore sentimentale affettivo un tradimento é fondato su un adulterio, sulla carnalita del gesto/i; si perche se lei fosse venuta e mi avesse detto,, caro mando lettere a tal dei tali da due anni, é una relazione di affetto e amicizia, sarebbe stata una cosa, ma il tradimento é sessuale.
Quindi anche sabato notte le ho detto che nelle mie frustrazioni vi é quella di non sapere che cosa mancava a noi al nostro rapporto.
Per concludere il concetto il Tradimento é una perversione?, per me la risposta é si, é un desiderio di promisquita e il rinvigorimento di se stessi nella sfera sessuale, nella capacita di essere desiderati e desiderare il corpo altrui, anche lei me lo ha scritto, c'era inizialmente il flirting che crescendo é arrivato al bacio poi il desiderio fu carnale.
Tutto questo é per rigraziarvi comunque per i consigli, le parole e i commenti, ma anche che io vedo che per togliermi/ci il mostro di dosso, senza entrare nel morboso i dubbi e le domande vanno affriontate nella coppia se no a poco apoco ci si insabbia nel tran tran quotidiano senza togliere di mezzo i fantasmi.
Grazie per l'ascolto 
F.


----------



## Amarax (17 Maggio 2010)

Infatti.
E pensa fran che dopo che avrai le risposte, ce ne saranno altrettante che tu non avrai il coraggio di porre...sarebbero troppe da tenere a bada dentro di te.
bene così..


----------



## xfactor (25 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E pensa fran che dopo che avrai le risposte, ce ne saranno altrettante che tu non avrai il coraggio di porre...sarebbero troppe da tenere a bada dentro di te.
> bene così..


Caro forum,
continuo a leggere le varie storie e piu vado avanti piu mi rendo conto di quanto egoismo e crudelta é fatto l'essere umano, di quanto siamo circondati dalla menzogna quotidianamente edi quanto é traumatico vedere questo entrare nella propia vita sentimentale.
Hai ragione Ama nel dire che piu domande farai piu difficolta e dolore sentirai, ma penso che come ieri sia dovuto chiedere se il suo ex si é fatto vivo in qualche maniera(lavorano tutti e due nella stessa societa), é lei mi ha risposto di no che oramai lui si é messo il cuore in pace perche é stato lasciato.
Che tristezza e se fosse successo a me ribaltando il discorso, e se avesse deciso di lasciare me per lui, sarei caduto dal pero e appena fracassato a terra mi avrebbero sparato con una doppietta.
Gli do fiducia perche le credo credo nel suo pentimento, credo che possiamo ricostruirci meglio di prima, credo anche che chi tradisce tradisce per motivi diversi ma sicuramente per mancanze personali, quali siano mancanza di autostima verso se stessi, mancanza di amore nella coppia, frustrazioni varie ecc ecc.
Ciao


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2010)

E allora novita'?  Tutto OK? Aggiornaci :mrgreen:


----------

